# Sextape - Von welchem Star wünscht Ihr Euch ein Sextape!



## weelie (18 Jan. 2011)

Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Giulia Siegel
Jeannette Biedermann


----------



## weelie (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Katarina Witt
Verona Pooth
Veronica Ferres
Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Yvonne de Bark
Lena Gercke


----------



## weelie (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Camilla Renschke 
Aglaia Szyszkowitz


----------



## woodyjezy (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

andrea sawatzki
anne menden
janine kunze
sarah kuttner
charlotte engelhardt
da würden mir viel zu viele einfallen!


----------



## steven91 (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

charlotte engelhardt
verona pooth
sonya kraus
jeannette biedermann


----------



## hupenfreak (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

daniel küblböck


----------



## Airbourne (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Giulia Siegel
Ulrike FRANK ohhhhhhh jaaaaa


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Babsi Schöneberger aber nur wenn ich mitmachen darf!


----------



## sternhugo (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

da würde ich Simone Thomalla favorisieren


----------



## c0br4 (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Lena Meyer-Landrut
Lena Gercke


----------



## Bargo (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Beide Thomallas :WOW::drip: zusammen mit mir


----------



## tommie3 (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Biedermann,Schöneberger,Hill.
Trionade


----------



## DIDI1049 (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Nadja uhl,andrea sawatzki,anja kling


----------



## congo64 (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*



hupenfreak schrieb:


> daniel küblböck



rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3


----------



## Nessuno (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Steffi Graf
Senta Berger
Sarah Wagenknecht
Barbara Schöneberger
Helene Fischer


----------



## lausbube58 (19 Jan. 2011)

Da fällt mir spontan Jeannette Biedermann,Andrea Berg und Heidi Klum ein.
Das wär mal was.:WOW:


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Jan. 2011)

Stefanie Hertel
Andrea Jürgens
Franziska van Almsick


----------



## Noneck19 (19 Jan. 2011)

fernanda brandoa
janina uhse 
nicole scherzinger 
Gülcan kamps
fiona erdmann


----------



## posemuckel (19 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*



hupenfreak schrieb:


> daniel küblböck



....mit einer Gurke!!!


----------



## punkerali (19 Jan. 2011)

wenn ich da auch mitspielen darf dann mit susan sideropoulos, jeanette, collien fernandez,
charlotte engelhardt, monica ivancan, lena gercke....!!!!und so weiter   

oder mit allen zusammen.....


----------



## Much1989 (19 Jan. 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt

Ich würde mich als männlicher Hauptdarsteller opfern


----------



## MarkyMark (19 Jan. 2011)

Sarah Kuttner


----------



## yeahaaa (19 Jan. 2011)

Fernanda Brandoa
Annemarie Warnkross
Nela Panghy-Lee
Collien Fernandes
Charlotte Engelhardt

Das wären ein paar geile Tapes!


----------



## FCB_Cena (19 Jan. 2011)

Fiona Erdmann
Mandy Capristo
Fernanda Brandao
Lena Gercke
Helene Fischer
Johanna Klum 
Guilia Siegel


----------



## august85 (19 Jan. 2011)

fernanda brandao
annemarie warnkross
collien fernandes
charlotte engelhard
und noch viel mehr


----------



## racuda87 (20 Jan. 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## erwin.bauer (20 Jan. 2011)

Pamela Prati (Italien) Laura Morante (Italien) - bevorzugt auch schöne Bilder.
Danke


----------



## Sassi (20 Jan. 2011)

Saskia Valencia Stephanie Müller Spirra Daniela Schick Claudia Schick Andrea Griessmann würde ich schon haben wollen:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nelly22 (22 Jan. 2011)

Christina Milian
Megan Fox
jessica alba
Ciara 
Nicole Scherzinger
Fernanda Brandoa
Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## conjure1 (22 Jan. 2011)

Avril Lavigne
Sarah Connor


----------



## NAFFTIE (22 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*



hupenfreak schrieb:


> daniel küblböck


haaaaaaaaa wie geil 

Verona Pooth
Babs Schöneberger


----------



## Marcel34 (22 Jan. 2011)

Miley Cyrus
Hayden Panettiere
Vanessa Hudgens
Selena Gomez


----------



## boy 2 (22 Jan. 2011)

Naomi Watts! Danke!


----------



## MarkyMark (22 Jan. 2011)

Leute, hier geht es um DEUTSCHE "Stars" siehe erstes Posting


----------



## jupp24 (22 Jan. 2011)

Ann Smyrna
Annie Girardot
Anne Kasprik
Katherine Kelly Lang


----------



## syd67 (22 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*



Chamser81 schrieb:


> Babsi Schöneberger aber nur wenn ich mitmachen darf!



kannst du denn so schwere sachen heben?
babsi und collien wuerd ich gern mal oben ohne sehen


----------



## runnigman (23 Jan. 2011)

Von andrea Berg,julia siegel,janette biedermann,indira weis usw.


----------



## Strassenfeger (23 Jan. 2011)

Sextape von Paula Schramm :WOW:


----------



## RustyRyan (23 Jan. 2011)

Wünschen von zu vielen 

Könnte mir aber schon vorstellen das es welche von Jeanette Biedermann oder Charlotte Engelhardt gibt. Zuzutrauen währe es denen :thumbup:


----------



## Storm_Animal (23 Jan. 2011)

Kate Ryan,
Natalie Horler,


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*



syd67 schrieb:


> kannst du denn so schwere sachen heben?



Versuchen würde ich es schon!


----------



## DerLange (23 Jan. 2011)

charlotte engelhardt
barbara schöneberger


----------



## schmie (23 Jan. 2011)

Anja Kling auf jeden Fall:drip::jumping:


----------



## brigitte (23 Jan. 2011)

senta berger
rita russek
sabine postel


----------



## reedy91 (24 Jan. 2011)

Michelle  collien sandy mölling


----------



## Software_012 (24 Jan. 2011)

*Annemarie Warnkross und Steffi Graf :WOW:*


----------



## lada (24 Jan. 2011)

Katrin Bauerfeind


----------



## ssiiggi (24 Jan. 2011)

mir würden da nur:
1. _Annemarie Warnkross_
2. _Collien Fernandes_
3. _Sonya Kraus_
4._ Fernanda Brandao_
5. _Charlotte Engelhardt_
einfallen


----------



## Bluddyslayer (24 Jan. 2011)

ANNEMARIE WARNKROSS
und
COLLIEN FERNANDES!!!


----------



## lada (24 Jan. 2011)

Katrin Bauerfeind,Caroline Beil, Anne Will


----------



## Spezi30 (25 Jan. 2011)

von keinem. Ich finde sowas lächerlich und wo ist bitteschön der Reiz, wenn ich diese Leute nackt gesehen habe?! Ich finde die meisten Frauen reizvoll, solange ich sie NICHT nackt gesehen habe, Phantasie ist nämlich was wundervolles meiner Meinung nach  und kann viel erotischer sein als nackte Tatsachen ,)


----------



## Ncr7 (26 Jan. 2011)

simone thomalla
charlotte engelhardt
barabra schönerberger
heidi klum
sonya kraus
und immer mit mir^^


----------



## extramental (27 Jan. 2011)

Hmm, da kann ich bei barbara schoeneberger und sonja kraus nur zustimmmen...

ausserdem Colin fernandez, sarah conner!


----------



## moartl80 (27 Jan. 2011)

Sonya Kraus und Verona Pooth


----------



## sapif720 (28 Jan. 2011)

Von Sophie Schütt


----------



## xBERIALx (28 Jan. 2011)

ihr habt ja n komischen geschmack 

ich meine sinja kraus xDDDD

die transe ist doch nich hübsch oder etwas anderes in der richtung


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2011)

xBERIALx schrieb:


> ihr habt ja n komischen geschmack
> 
> ich meine sinja kraus xDDDD
> 
> die transe ist doch nich hübsch oder etwas anderes in der richtung



ja, so ist das halt mit Geschmack


----------



## MarkyMark (29 Jan. 2011)

Wer ist eigentlich Sinja Kraus?
Ich kenne nur Sonja Kraus 

Da die Gute vor kurzem erst Mutter wurde, schließt sich das Gerücht der Transe übrigens aus..


----------



## cucuber (29 Jan. 2011)

moartl80 schrieb:


> Sonya Kraus und Verona Pooth



Voll und ganz deiner Meinung! :thumbup:


----------



## Dirk-sf (29 Jan. 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt
Johanna Klum
Nina Moghaddam
Heidi Klum


----------



## 2010 lena (29 Jan. 2011)

Kim Fischer


----------



## ShiningEyes (30 Jan. 2011)

da gibts einige 

1. Fernanda Brandao
2. Verona Pooth
3. Martina Hill
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Sylvie van der Vaart
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Helene Fischer

usw. usw.


----------



## begoodtonite (30 Jan. 2011)

veronica ferres


----------



## gensheimer (30 Jan. 2011)

verona pooth
nazan eckes
sylvie van der vaart


----------



## katonga (30 Jan. 2011)

Lena Mayer-L.


----------



## katonga (30 Jan. 2011)

lena meyer-landrut


----------



## katonga (30 Jan. 2011)

Lena Meyer-Landrut fällt mir da spontan ein.


----------



## shiG (31 Jan. 2011)

Also ich hätte gerne:

Indira
Anette Frier
Micaela Schäfer
Barbara Meier
Tatjana Gsell
Christina Plate

mir fallen bestimmt noch mehr ein aber das reicht wohl erstmal


----------



## Rizzon987 (1 Feb. 2011)

Fernanda Brandao
Jeanette Biedermann
Janine Kunze
Sandy Mölling


----------



## yogie (1 Feb. 2011)

jessica biel


----------



## NAFFTIE (1 Feb. 2011)

Katy Perry


----------



## bad santa (2 Feb. 2011)

Jennifer Aniston und meine Nachbarin


----------



## clarkkent (3 Feb. 2011)

Verona Pooth oder Verona Pooth oder Pooth Verona


----------



## Extreme (4 Feb. 2011)

Rihanna
Selena Gomez


----------



## Google2 (4 Feb. 2011)

Sarah Conner oben ohne


----------



## Google2 (4 Feb. 2011)

Lucie Hollmann


----------



## flekks001 (4 Feb. 2011)

ganz klar nazan eckes.. die ist der absolute hammer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiniExorzist (11 Feb. 2011)

- Barbara Schöneberger
- Katharina Witt
- Heidi Klum


----------



## laberrhababer (11 Feb. 2011)

Annette Frier und Rebecca Immanuel wären sicherlich interessant


----------



## pepsi85 (11 Feb. 2011)

Katharina Wien


----------



## Kenno96 (11 Feb. 2011)

miley cyrus und britt hagedorn


----------



## M3Z4 (15 Feb. 2011)

Nina Moghaddam, Nazan Eckes, Kader Loth, wäre niiiiice


----------



## hugo48 (16 Feb. 2011)

madeleine wehle
marlene lufen
kim heinzelmann
annemarie warnkross
...mitmachen würd ich natürlich auch gerne


----------



## Franky70 (16 Feb. 2011)

Katy Perry fänd ich spannend.


----------



## Google2 (16 Feb. 2011)

und ich sage mal 

Melanie Oesch 
und
Helene Fischer


----------



## Ncr7 (17 Feb. 2011)

Barbara schöneberger, charlotte engelhardt, simone thomalla, heidi klum, verona pooth, collien fernandes und sonya kraus


----------



## present (19 Feb. 2011)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## kloetenponny (20 Feb. 2011)

Fernanda Brandao


----------



## plastikjute (20 Feb. 2011)

Michelle Hunzicker und Sara Nuru knutschend im knappen Bikini am Strand von Bali? Nee, Quark: ohne Bikini natürlichst. 

Oder: Tatjana Gsell im Lederkorsett auf einem englischen Gestütshof, die Hana Nitsche mit Hilfe von Fiona Erdmann züchtigt? 

Oder: Marie Nasemann in schwarzen Dessous in einer schwach beleuchteten Gasse muss an 10 Konkurrentinnen vorbei. Jedes der Mädchen darf etwas anderes von ihr verlangen, und sie muss es fünf Minuten lang erfüllen. 

Oder: Jeanette Biedermann interviewt von Collien Fernandez mit einem großen schwarzen Stereo-Mikro? 

Oder: Nina Moghaddam mit Fernanda Brandao im Whirlpool. 

Oder: Micaela Schäfer als Schülerin von Heidi Klum, die ihr das Geschäft als Escort-Girl beibringt. 

Moment, ich muss jetzt erst mal ein paar Treatments verfassen. :damnpc:
Bin mir allerdings noch nicht so ganz sicher über die jeweiligen Konstellationen. 

P. S.: Von Sonya Kraus und Verona Pooth wünsche ich mir höchstens einen Boxkampf.


----------



## Cherubini (20 Feb. 2011)

Alena Gerber
Josephine Schmidt


----------



## Irriducibile (21 Feb. 2011)

Johanna Klum.


----------



## chris1712 (21 Feb. 2011)

Katarina Witt


----------



## djjoschi99 (21 Feb. 2011)

Mariah Carey


----------



## syriaplanum (22 Feb. 2011)

Lacey Chabert
Nina Eichinger 
Annett Möller
Ivonne Schönherr
Inez Björg David
ich glaube mit denen wäre ne Gruppenszenne bestimmt ganz nett anzuschaun


----------



## Luna (22 Feb. 2011)

plastikjute schrieb:


> Michelle Hunzicker und Sara Nuru knutschend im knappen Bikini am Strand von Bali? Nee, Quark: ohne Bikini natürlichst.
> 
> Oder: Tatjana Gsell im Lederkorsett auf einem englischen Gestütshof, die Hana Nitsche mit Hilfe von Fiona Erdmann züchtigt?
> 
> ...




nichts geht über eine blühende fantasie


----------



## muhaha123 (22 Feb. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross.... the only one ;-)


----------



## ilovefernanda (23 Feb. 2011)

fernanda brandao


----------



## undertak (24 Feb. 2011)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## miki000 (24 Feb. 2011)

ja Annemarie Warnkross wär klasse ;D


----------



## ban90 (25 Feb. 2011)

charlotte engelhardt
annemarie warnkross 
lena meyer landruth 
da gibts einige


----------



## murx (25 Feb. 2011)

uschi obermaier vor 40 jahren


----------



## ulrich2 (26 Feb. 2011)

sandy mölling,jeanette biedermann


----------



## florian32 (26 Feb. 2011)

britt hagedorn
anja nejarri 
yvonne caterfeld


----------



## florian32 (26 Feb. 2011)

die drei sind so geil


----------



## Fairline (26 Feb. 2011)

Verona Pooth
Anemarie Wankross
Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Martin1-2 (26 Feb. 2011)

Hallo
Olivia Pascal
Christina Plate
Jennifer Aniston
Katharina Witt


----------



## mann (26 Feb. 2011)

Helene Fischer


----------



## kwademagitta (26 Feb. 2011)

Ich Würde Barbara Schöneberger,Andrea Ballschuh ,Andrea Kiewel ,Birgitt Schrowange :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Celeb_King (27 Feb. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross
Katy Perry


----------



## reedy91 (27 Feb. 2011)

Michelle ,Sandy Mölling,annemarie warnkross


----------



## melmak (28 Feb. 2011)

fernanda brandoa
Giulia Siegel


----------



## sapif720 (1 März 2011)

Sophie Schütt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pesy (1 März 2011)

Andrea Sawatzki
Ruth Moschner 
Anne Will

das sind meine Favoritinnen:thumbup:


----------



## jean58 (3 März 2011)

sophia thomalla
annika kipp
annemarie warnkross
charlotte engelhardt
collien fernandes

eigentlich egal von wem solange desiree nick nicht mitspielt


----------



## ralfsch (3 März 2011)

frau biedermann...definitiv


----------



## saboteur87 (4 März 2011)

lena meyer landrut


----------



## Gull (5 März 2011)

martina hill


----------



## HawkeyeBerlin (5 März 2011)

Martina Hill und Ella Endlich!


----------



## lada (11 März 2011)

Katrin Bauerfeind
Monika Martin


----------



## joawer (12 März 2011)

Der Knaller wäre :
Jennifer Aniston
Marlene Lufen
Bettina Cramer


----------



## radotime (12 März 2011)

Stefanie Hertel
Uta Bresan
Mara Kayser
Geschwister Hofmann
Helene Fischer


----------



## meyki (13 März 2011)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Tina Kaiser
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Michelle Hunziger
5. Helene Fischer
6. Anette Möller
7. Stephanie Puls
8. Chrsitina Surer
9. Collien Fernandes
10. Britt Hagedorn
11. Daniela Aschenbach
12. Fernanda Brandao
13. Sarah Engels


----------



## Kenny1988 (13 März 2011)

Eva Longoria
Nicole Scherzinger
Palina Rojinski
Rihanna
Megan Fox
Kim Kardashian
Avril Lavigne
Alyson Hannigan
Vanessa Hudgens
Katy Perry


----------



## butz (14 März 2011)

Kylie Minogue. Traumhaftes Mädel. :thumbup:


----------



## bootsmann1 (14 März 2011)

Verona Pooth
Andrea Sawatzki
Andrea Berg


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2011)

rya kihlstedt


----------



## legestoll (15 März 2011)

*AW: Sextape*



sternhugo schrieb:


> da würde ich Simone Thomalla favorisieren



Ich auch. Und Kader Loth.


----------



## hoyle80 (15 März 2011)

fast egal, hauptsache mit mir


----------



## UTux (15 März 2011)

Ja um Himmelswillen, wo soll ich da anfangen?
Man kann ja mehrere Teile drehen.


----------



## TomGully (15 März 2011)

Google2 schrieb:


> und ich sage mal
> 
> Melanie Oesch
> und
> Helene Fischer



Simone Tomalla


----------



## mousometer (18 März 2011)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Sarah Engels
3. Annika Kipp


----------



## Kokoszwerg (19 März 2011)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Monica Bellucci :thumbup:


----------



## Minx (20 März 2011)

Von Ottfried Fischer :thumbup:





































OK, war nur 'n Joke  :crazy: happy010 

Von Kylie Minogue


----------



## neman64 (20 März 2011)

Jeanette Biedermann
Barbara Schöneberger
Andrea " Kiwi " Kiwel
Sonya Kraus
Helene Fischer
Simone Thomalla
Katy Perry


----------



## Manubremen (24 März 2011)

Sonja Zietlow...lecker!!!!!


----------



## hertha89 (24 März 2011)

sonja kraus


----------



## dawadama (25 März 2011)

barbara schöneberger
britt hagedorn 
claudia effenberg 
simone thomalla 
heidi klum
gülcan kamps
ruth moschner
isabell hertel
jennifer lopez 
leona lewis
nicole scherzinger


----------



## tiwo (25 März 2011)

beyonce knowles
collien fernandes
gülcan kamps
jeanette biedermann
katy perry
emma watson
renee olstead
sarah knappig
shakira


----------



## torfstecher (25 März 2011)

Rebecca Immanuel wäre nett


----------



## brigitte (31 März 2011)

Senta Berger


----------



## Evelito (31 März 2011)

audrey tautou


----------



## boy 2 (31 März 2011)

Angela Merkel


----------



## jana (1 Apr. 2011)

Gülcan Kamps
Collin Fernandes
Marlene Lufen
Britt Reinicke
Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## cosanostra (1 Apr. 2011)

Sonja Zietlow und Ulla Kock am Brink mit mir


----------



## saboteur87 (2 Apr. 2011)

von lena meyer-landrut


----------



## fritzle (4 Apr. 2011)

Da wären zum Beispiel
Maria Furtwängler
Janette Biederemann
Yvonne Catterfeld
Ulrike Folkerts
Maria Riesch
Magdalena Neuner
Sarah Conner


----------



## tropical (5 Apr. 2011)

Ganz klar, Katy Perry oder Michelle Hunziker!
Volles Programm.


----------



## jaysea123 (5 Apr. 2011)

Katy Perry:drip::drip:
Olivia Wilde:drip:
Nazan Eckes:drip:
Helene Fischer (aber nur wenn sie nicht singt :kotz: )

ach ja, 

Ruth Moschner:drip:


----------



## linu (6 Apr. 2011)

Von
Catherine Bell
Christina Plate
Tina Ruhland


----------



## shorty07 (27 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Dem kan ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## shorty07 (27 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sextape*



weelie schrieb:


> Katarina Witt
> Verona Pooth
> Veronica Ferres
> Barbara Schöneberger


:dripem kan ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.:drip:


----------



## ax123 (27 Apr. 2011)

Kate Perry
Michele Hunziker


----------



## pofan (27 Apr. 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Bong (27 Apr. 2011)

Ana Ivanovic :drip:
Annemarie Warnkross :drip:


----------



## derhesse (27 Apr. 2011)

Mandy Capristo!!! 

Und zwar mit mir


----------



## JonnyFCK13 (29 Apr. 2011)

Barbara Schönberger, Gülcan Kamps


----------



## stylazz (29 Apr. 2011)

Natürlich von Verona.Diese ... sind doch der Hammer


----------



## collins (3 Mai 2011)

Helene Fischer wäre ganz schön,aber bitte ohne den Silbereisen!!
Nazan Eckes ist auch nicht zu verachten...
Hauptsache,Paris Hilton kommt nicht drin vor :WOW:


----------



## vibfan (4 Mai 2011)

jeannette biedermann


----------



## Thommydoc (6 Mai 2011)

da fallen mir spontan viele Namen ein:
Annemarie Warnkross
Fernada Brandao
Heidi Klum
Lena Gercke
Charlotte Engelhardt
uvm....


----------



## rabbit3036 (7 Mai 2011)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Anja Kling


----------



## haller (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Zietlow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emo25 (10 Mai 2011)

pesy schrieb:


> Andrea Sawatzki
> Ruth Moschner
> Anne Will
> 
> das sind meine Favoritinnen:thumbup:


ohhh jaaa ruth moschner ist auch mein favorit


----------



## saboteur87 (10 Mai 2011)

von lena meyer landrut


----------



## thomasharris (19 Mai 2011)

Rita Russek wär schon toll!


----------



## thomasharris (19 Mai 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Helene Fischer wäre ganz schön,aber bitte ohne den Silbereisen!!
> Nazan Eckes ist auch nicht zu verachten...
> Hauptsache,Paris Hilton kommt nicht drin vor :WOW:



...was diese tolle Helene an diesem blöden Silbereisen verloren hat, weiß auch keiner, oder?


----------



## ychtos (19 Mai 2011)

Sandra Ahrabian! Und mit MIR in der männlichen Hauptrolle!


----------



## effendy (21 Mai 2011)

Felicitas Woll...............das wäre HAMMER


----------



## wolfman257 (22 Mai 2011)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## Coldwaran (24 Mai 2011)

Ich würde mir für dieses hochspannende Tape als Besetzung folgende heftige Paarungen mit unseren deutschen süßen Celebs wünschen, eng verschlungen im wilden Clinch mit den gewaltigsten black Pornstars der Szene:

Jeanette Biedermann mit Mandingo
Sandy Mölling mit Lexington Steele
Janin Reinhardt mit "Big Willy" Omar Williams
Esther Schweins mit Mr. Biggz
Eva Haberman mit Byron Long
Madeleine Wehle mit Sean Michaels
Stefanie Hertel mit Jack Napier
Helene Fischer mit Shane Diesel

und als zugabe das ungeschnittene Video von Nena,wo sie 1992 mit ihren schwarzen afrikanischen Tänzer heißen leidenschaftlichen Sex in einer einsamen Bucht der Karibik hatte, beim Dreh in Afrika zum Video "Conversation" , von der Bongo Girl CD ;-)





Nena ,, Conversation ,, - Muziek & Entertainment - 123video


----------



## soluna (24 Mai 2011)

Alles toll. Aber müsste die Frage nicht vielmehr lauten: Von wem gibt's schon eins?


----------



## letsrock09 (27 Mai 2011)

Marlene Lufen
Bettina Cramer
Anna Planken

Mein Gott, es gibt so viele...........


----------



## letsrock09 (27 Mai 2011)

Gibt eine ganze Menge, wo es sich lohnen würde....


----------



## Coldwaran (28 Mai 2011)

Die zarte Anna Planken mit dem heftig bestückten black "Gina Wild Lover" von 1999, Omar Williams, im ordentlichen Clinch zu erleben ...Das würde echt sauspannend werden, dieses Match anzusehen...


----------



## trommler (28 Mai 2011)

Natürlich von Maria Furtwängler


----------



## cosanostra (28 Mai 2011)

Ulla Kock am Brink mit Sonja Zietlow und mir :WOW:


----------



## atze49 (29 Mai 2011)

güüüüüüüüülcan!


----------



## he96848 (29 Mai 2011)

Jennifer Knäble


----------



## rrrrrr (31 Mai 2011)

wieviel würdet ihr dafür bezahlen? zb lena tape ?


----------



## louie (31 Mai 2011)

Collien Fernandes


----------



## pepewe (31 Mai 2011)

Verona Pooth


----------



## dickli (1 Juni 2011)

niki minaj


----------



## hans1960 (6 Juni 2011)

Katarina Witt
Verona Pooth
Veronica Ferres
Barbara Schöneberger
Ruth Moschner


----------



## erguen (7 Juni 2011)

Da gibts so viele


----------



## qwertzui (7 Juni 2011)

Ganz klar Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## xgg89akuba3l8rv (8 Juni 2011)

ruth moschner


----------



## ulrich2 (10 Juni 2011)

sandy mölling jeanette


----------



## hvargh (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Sextape*

Jeanette Biedermann
Verona Pooth
Babsi Schöneberger
Cosma Shiva Hagen
Lena Meyer-Landruth


----------



## korat (19 Juni 2011)

Denkt doch mal mit dem Kopf, was wäre dann noch interessant an euren "Stars" ?
Nee...da fällt mir gar nix mehr zu ein !


----------



## Pruut (19 Juni 2011)

Ganz klar Babsi Schöneberger die zwei möpse würde ich gerne mal in action sehen


----------



## alex321 (23 Juni 2011)

Magdalena Neuner
Julia Stark und Clara Dolny aus der Lindenstraße
Anja Kling
Britta Steffen
Miriam Haßler (naja Star...immerhin hat sie mal in ner Fernsehserie mitgespielt )


----------



## longer (23 Juni 2011)

Alexandra Rietz 
vom K11


----------



## Ikonta520 (23 Juni 2011)

Mit Alex Rietz, aber als Gangbang, da müssten schon mal mehrere ran


----------



## yves (26 Juni 2011)

charlotte engelhardt
Lena Meyer-Landrut
nazan eckes
funda vanroy


----------



## ThomasMann (27 Juni 2011)

Lena Meyer-Landrut

am besten solo und gangbang --> so viele Satelitten kann die gar nicht zählen 

aber wir würden super spritzen (mindestens 5 mal pro tag)


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (27 Juni 2011)

ThomasMann schrieb:


> aber wir würden super spritzen (mindestens 5 mal pro tag)



So viel Drogen kannste Dir ja gar nicht leisten.


----------



## trommler (27 Juni 2011)

Maria Furtwängler und Anna Netrebko


----------



## Benmon (27 Juni 2011)

ThomasMann schrieb:


> Lena Meyer-Landrut
> 
> am besten solo und gangbang --> so viele Satelitten kann die gar nicht zählen
> 
> aber wir würden super spritzen (mindestens 5 mal pro tag)



tmi

too much information


----------



## GrafGOX (27 Juni 2011)

Bernadette Heerwagen
Susanne Bormann
Felicitas Woll
Liane Forestieri


----------



## pr0p911 (28 Juni 2011)

Rihanna


----------



## Ikonta520 (1 Juli 2011)

Von Alex Rietz


----------



## Google2 (7 Juli 2011)

Stefanie Kloß,


----------



## syriaplanum (9 Juli 2011)

Lacey Chabert zusammen mit Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## xl3aashzzx (14 Juli 2011)

Monica Ivancan & Jana Ina Zarella


----------



## didi0815 (15 Juli 2011)

Frau Schöneberger wäre seeehr interessant  Am liebsten aus etwas zurückliegenden TAgen


----------



## friendofboobs (16 Juli 2011)

Ruth Moschner, Schöneberger und Britt.


----------



## BAZZI (17 Juli 2011)

jeanetten biedermann, eindeutig


----------



## Jeffro (17 Juli 2011)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## macmaniac (17 Juli 2011)

Renate künast


----------



## lenaundbettinafan (19 Juli 2011)

ganz klar lena meyer-landrut


----------



## tommie3 (20 Juli 2011)

Gina Lisa und Loona werden bestimmt bald den "Diebstahl" eines "privatfilmchens" beklagen.


----------



## korat (24 Juli 2011)

ThomasMann schrieb:


> Lena Meyer-Landrut
> 
> am besten solo und gangbang --> so viele Satelitten kann die gar nicht zählen
> 
> aber wir würden super spritzen (mindestens 5 mal pro tag)



*:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:*


----------



## korat (24 Juli 2011)

friendofboobs schrieb:


> Ruth Moschner, Schöneberger und Britt.



Die drei gönn' ich dir, Freund der großen Titten !!!


----------



## Superjan95 (25 Juli 2011)

heidi klum
jeanette biedermann
miley cyrus 
barbara schöneberger


----------



## Holstein (30 Juli 2011)

Nina Eichinger


----------



## PackerGermany (2 Aug. 2011)

Jasmin Wagner
Jennifer Knäble
Nadine Krüger
Marlene Lufen


----------



## Donlupo (2 Aug. 2011)

Simone Thomalla
Anja Kling
Sonya Kraus


----------



## Dixi1975 (4 Aug. 2011)

kati witt--britt hagedorn--and many many many more...............


----------



## chris1712 (4 Aug. 2011)

Franziska van Almsick 
Kati Witt
Steffi Graf
jeannette biedermann 
Anika Kipp
Claudia Effenberg


----------



## billbang (14 Aug. 2011)

diane kruger


----------



## Knuddel (14 Aug. 2011)

1. Anne Menden
2.Rhea Harder
3.Avril Lavigne
4.Annette Frier
5. Stefanie Kloß (Silbermond)
6.Sarah Knappik
7.Sarah Connor
8.Rebecca Mir (Germany next Topmodel 2te)
9.P!NK
10.Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## scarface327 (15 Aug. 2011)

Andrea Sawatzki
Sonya Kraus


----------



## Ikonta520 (16 Aug. 2011)

Mit Alex Rietz


----------



## agl347 (18 Aug. 2011)

Susanne Bormann


----------



## borussenpower94 (22 Aug. 2011)

Lena Meyer-Landurt wäre mein absoluter Favorit!!


----------



## Hawana (28 Aug. 2011)

Gerne von Stefanie Kloß


----------



## xhandox (30 Aug. 2011)

komisch das hier noch keiner kader loth erwähnt hat ^^
oder hab ich was verpasst xD


----------



## Nerofin (30 Aug. 2011)

Spontane Top 15 (International)
1. Avril Lavigne
2. Victoria Justice
3. Anna Kournikova
4. Jessica Biel
5. Kristen Bell
6. Fergie
7. Gwen Stefani
8. Ashley Greene
9. Lady Gaga
10. Christina Aguilera
11. Kate Beckinsale
12. Lindsay und Ali Lohan (3er)
13. Kylie Minogue
14. Charisma Carpenter
15. Natalie Portman

Spontane Top 10 (National oder im deutschen TV)
1. Michelle Hunziker
2. Lena Gercke
3. Dr. Christine Theiss
4. Andrea Kaiser
5. Michelle (Schlagersängerin)
6. Inez Bjoerg David
7. Wanda Badwal
8. Gülcan Kamps
9. Fernanda Brandao
10. Ruth Moschner


----------



## Xtinalover (30 Aug. 2011)

christina aguilera


----------



## mottenpaule (31 Aug. 2011)

Pink wer geil


----------



## Brauni68 (5 Sep. 2011)

Angela Merkel mit Westerwelle


----------



## Franky70 (6 Sep. 2011)

Anne Will mit Lebensgefährtin...


----------



## BennyX (10 Sep. 2011)

nazan eckes wäre nett


----------



## movie (11 Sep. 2011)

Hallo
Ganz besonders gut würde mir eines von 

Julia Jäger

gefallen, danke


----------



## Spezi30 (11 Sep. 2011)

ich brauche von keinem Star ein Sextape - ich hab schließlich Phantasie, und außerdem, wie heißt es so schön, das erotisch verpackte ist doch viel aufregender ist als das offensichtlich zur Schau gestellte.


----------



## mario46anni (11 Sep. 2011)

Stefanie Hertel
Jeannette Biedermann
Bettina cramer
Britt 
Alissa Milano!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## movie (28 Sep. 2011)

Hallo Julia Jäger und Ulrike Folkerts würden mich sehr stark interessieren, 

danke für deine Arbeit


----------



## lanzer (3 Okt. 2011)

Andrea Kathrin Loewig


----------



## x5thw (3 Okt. 2011)

Katrin Müller - Hohenstein!!!!


----------



## vwo100303 (5 Okt. 2011)

mich würden z.b. janin reinhardt oder palina rojinski interessieren.


----------



## Trifbacke (6 Okt. 2011)

Annika Kipp könnte mir gefallen


----------



## Thommydoc (7 Okt. 2011)

Ich würde vorschlagen:
Ruth Moschner
Annemarie Warnkross
Fernanda Brandoa
Nazan Eckes
Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## deschon (12 Okt. 2011)

ganz klar die schöneberger


----------



## Liebscher (13 Okt. 2011)

Janin Reinhardt 
Annika Kipp
Yvonne Catterfeld
Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Darkshadows (14 Okt. 2011)

Mia Aegerter, ich würde auch bei der produktion kräftig mithelfen. ;o)


----------



## Olli4184 (14 Okt. 2011)

Barbara karlich und Barbara schöneberger


----------



## brigitte (27 Okt. 2011)

senta berger sabine postel rita russek


----------



## 007jean (27 Okt. 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Stefanie Hertel
> Andrea Jürgens
> Franziska van Almsick





jawohl:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## heugens (27 Okt. 2011)

Kim Fisher die geile...


----------



## cyreander (2 Nov. 2011)

gaga


----------



## theone1989 (3 Nov. 2011)

jeanette biedermann
fernanda brandao
gülcan kamps


----------



## chris_227 (4 Nov. 2011)

Jeanette Biedermann 
Sarah Connor
Charlotte Engelhardt 
Annemarie Warnkross
gülcan kamps


----------



## jelomirah (4 Nov. 2011)

Micaela Schäfer


----------



## sexybachelor (4 Nov. 2011)

Ganz klar: Katrin Müller-Hohenstein


----------



## Salzkopf (7 Nov. 2011)

Ina Müller 
Andrea Sawatzki
Helene Fischer


----------



## ppppppp777777 (7 Nov. 2011)

stimme zu


----------



## Casey (7 Nov. 2011)

Fergie


----------



## Knuddel (7 Nov. 2011)

Ganz klar Indira Weiss
Lena Meyer Landrut
Micaela Schäfer


----------



## grunf (9 Nov. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross und Natalie Langer


----------



## Nerofin (9 Nov. 2011)

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Victoria Justice
3. Jessica Biel
4. Anna Kournikova
5. Verena Zimmermann


----------



## atreus36 (10 Nov. 2011)

Britt!!!!!!!!!!! und ich stell mich auch gern zur verfügung, es mit ihr zu drehen!!


----------



## chrizthesponge (14 Nov. 2011)

Juliette Mehnke

und 

Isabelle Edwardson


----------



## goosmfp (18 Nov. 2011)

1. Barbara Schöneberger (Gangbang)
2. Sarah Connor (Bukkake)
3. Michelle Hunziker
4. Andrea Sawatzki
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Charlotte Engelhardt (NS)
7. Britt Hagedorn (Interracial)
8. Sonya Kraus (Porn Cinema)


----------



## Magnus (25 Nov. 2011)

Katarina Witt
Verona Pooth
Veronica Ferres
Barbara Schöneberger
Britt Hagedorn


----------



## AL_ (28 Nov. 2011)

Steffi Graf
Anni Friesinger
Anette Frier


----------



## jack-the-ripper (29 Nov. 2011)

Steffi Graf?


----------



## Baustert Paul (29 Nov. 2011)

:crazy::drip::crazy::drip::crazy::drip:Von allen Sehr Sehr Sexy Deutschen und Inernationalen Moderatorinnen,Sängerinnen und Schauspielerinnen.Das wäre ganz grosse Klasse.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::crazy::drip::crazy::drip::crazy::drip::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## iceman_2402 (29 Nov. 2011)

zur zeit , Sarah Connor 

die großen titties nackt zu sehen wäre der hammer


----------



## Hallo20 (10 Dez. 2011)

...oder einfach mal in nem "normalen" film oder während einer Sendung


----------



## pillepalle73 (10 Dez. 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger
Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## kwademagitta (10 Dez. 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger Christiene Neubauer Britt Hogedorn 
Andrea Kiewel


----------



## hans0221 (13 Dez. 2011)

Ganz klar gülcan kamps einfach eine geileee sau fussfetisch von der ein viedeo und noch viel mehr würde ich von ihr mal gerne sehen


----------



## moonshine (19 Dez. 2011)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## jimtheboss (24 Dez. 2011)

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## Coldwaran (25 Dez. 2011)

Der schwarze Pornstar Mandingo steckt seinen riesigen Riemen in Jeannette Biedermanns enger Fotze rein.


----------



## Coldwaran (25 Dez. 2011)

Der schwarze Pornstar Mandingo steckt seinen riesigen Riemen in Jeannette Biedermanns enger Fotze rein.


----------



## Pilot0110 (31 Dez. 2011)

Britt Hagedorn : unglaublicher busen
Annemarie Warnkross : geile Beine
Magdalena Neuner : geile muskolöse Beine
Nina Heinemann : geile Figur
Janina Uhse : einfach alles geil
Charlotte Engelhardt in Leder
Sonya Kraus
Kader Loth 
Sarah Engels
Roberta Bieling
Motsi Mabuse
Daniela Katzenberger
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Mandy Capristo
Sila Sahin


Diese Frauen sind einfach unglaublich !


----------



## racuda87 (10 Jan. 2012)

mandy capristo
karolin kebekus
jennifer lopez


----------



## puffer (25 Jan. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger, Sawatzki, beide Thomallas hechel ;-)) puffer


----------



## Karlos1711 (26 Jan. 2012)

Lena Gercke
Nicole Scherzinger
Mandy Capristo


----------



## ulrich2 (26 Jan. 2012)

von sandy mölling


----------



## neuromancer76 (27 Jan. 2012)

Von Mareile Höppner


----------



## Ikonta520 (28 Jan. 2012)

Mit Alex Rietz und mit mir


----------



## taytay (29 Jan. 2012)

Nicole Scherzinger ;D
:WOW:


----------



## sunny (29 Jan. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann, Verona Pooth, Ruth Moschner, Barbara Schöneberger.


----------



## jakuza2010 (29 Jan. 2012)

von Emma Watson!


----------



## lomaxxx (29 Jan. 2012)

*Alizee
Barabara Schöneberger
Franziska van Almsick
Sarah Wagenknecht
Helene Fischer
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Sarah Connor
Katarina Witt
Verona Pooth
Veronica Ferres
Andrea Sawatzki
u.v.m*


----------



## Liebscher (30 Jan. 2012)

Annika Kipp
Magdalena Neuner
Yvonne Catterfeld
Johanna Klum
Janin Reinhardt


----------



## amosrl (30 Jan. 2012)

Christine Neubaer
Babara Schöneberger
Jeanett Biedermann
Helene Fischer
Simone Panteleit
Karen Heinrich


----------



## fatality25 (30 Jan. 2012)

Blümchen
Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## Buschi25 (30 Jan. 2012)

Babara Schöneberger
Jeanett Biedermann
Helene Fischer


----------



## plastikjute (31 Jan. 2012)

lomaxxx schrieb:


> *Alizee
> *



Die Nennung dieser kleinen französischen Schlampe kann ich zwar mehr als nachvollziehen, aber da sie eben keine Deutsche ist, fällt sie raus, hehe. An die kam höchstens die Jeanette Biedermann zu ihren Glanzzeiten annähernd ran! 

Ein Promi muss für so ein Projekt erstens *hübsch *sein und zweitens *dirty*, sonst wird das nix. Früher war dafür Jeanette Biedermann des richtige deutsche Früchtchen mit ihren Nuttenstiefeln und den Bodysuits, die man in der hohlen Faust verstecken konnte. 
Wie fad das ohne hübsch und dirty aussieht, kann man bei den berüchtigten Promitapes sehen: Paris Hilton spielt Brett und Gina-Lisa reißt das Maul auch bloß zum Gähnen auf, während der Sockenkönig sie bedient. 

Dirty passt 100% zu Giulia Siegel. Und biegsam ist sie außerdem noch, hihi. Ja, bitte, Mister Macho, schlag mich, hau mir auf den Arsch rofl3
Natürlich auch Michelle (Wer Liebe lebt), aber die kommt schon in ein Alter, wo man sich für den Playboy auszieht, um die Rente aufzubessern. 
Tatjana Gsell darf beim Stichwort dirty nicht fehlen. Die haut sich gleich selber auf'n Arsch! 
Und für die Abteilung schöne Internatsschülerinnen: Hana Nitsche, Mandy Graff, Fiona Erdmann, Yvonne Schröder, usw. Evtl. noch Heidi Klum als strenge Schuldirektorin. 

Für die Abteilung hübsch und dirty: Marcella McCrae und Tialda (Popstars).


----------



## egon5848 (31 Jan. 2012)

...von sharon small, die ist voll stark


----------



## DIDI1049 (1 Feb. 2012)

Aglaia szyszkowiak


----------



## Ikonta520 (4 Feb. 2012)

alex rietz


----------



## Sehen01 (4 Feb. 2012)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## fkkfreunde (9 Feb. 2012)

Rhea Harder


----------



## fkkfreunde (9 Feb. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## matrix113 (9 Feb. 2012)

Selena gomez


----------



## Maier80 (9 Feb. 2012)

Magdalene Neuner
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Katie Sackhoff


----------



## Ryan Atwood (10 Feb. 2012)

Lesbian Sex Tape zwischen Micaela Schäfer und Sandra Ahrabian :WOW:

Dann noch ein zwischen Alida Kurras und Anna Heesch 
und eins zwischen Lena Meyer Landrut und Janina Uhse


----------



## atreus36 (10 Feb. 2012)

natürlich von britt!! und zwar eins mit mir!


----------



## mirona (10 Feb. 2012)

Sarah Wagenknecht


----------



## pofan (10 Feb. 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:MAXI BIEWER das währe gut ............:angry::angry:


----------



## groesnaz (16 Feb. 2012)

Leonore Cappell
Eva Herman
Bettina Tietjen
Barbara Schöneberger
Sahra Wagenknecht (aber bitte, BITTE nicht mit Oscar ;-) !)


----------



## lieb4fun (18 Feb. 2012)

Andrea Kiewel , Bettina Tietjen oder Ina Müller
:thumbup:


----------



## Liebscher (20 Feb. 2012)

mmh 

Magdalena Neuner
Johanna Klum
Annika Kipp

und als Zugabe Janin Reinhardt für die harten Sachen


----------



## ulzana69 (22 Feb. 2012)

Magdalena Neuner ;-)


----------



## dasmesser (23 Feb. 2012)

Mandy Graff


----------



## CyberX82 (24 Feb. 2012)

Wie Punisher schon sagte Jeannette Biedermann wäre richtig super.


----------



## Trifbacke (25 Feb. 2012)

Na dann ist doch der reiz weg, .....


----------



## keagan77 (29 Feb. 2012)

marlene lufen.


----------



## Duke818 (7 März 2012)

Victoria Justice 
Lyndsy Fonseca
Jessica Biel
Kristin Cavallari
Nina Dobreve
Jessica Alba
Avril Lavigne
Selena Gomez
Sarah Hyland


----------



## DPSchreber (10 März 2012)

Monrose (ja, alle drei!)
Barbara Wussow

und natürlich...

Verona Poth!


----------



## elxbarto (10 März 2012)

Andrea Sawatzki, Heike Makatsch, Bai Ling, Emma Watson



Ryan Atwood schrieb:


> Micaela Schäfer x


Diese Frau hat doch durch ihre penetrant exibitionistische und pseudo-erotische Art jeglichen Sexapeal verloren.


----------



## Celebhunter2000 (11 März 2012)

Mal anders herum gefragt: Von welchen DEUTSCHEN Stars gibt es denn überhaupt schon Sextapes? Abzüglich Gina Lisa kommen doch keine drei Stück zusammen, oder?


----------



## pokorny (11 März 2012)

Leonore Capell
Barbara Wussow
Britt Reinicke
Veronica Ferres

wären schon mal ein guter Anfang!


----------



## gaertner23 (11 März 2012)

radotime schrieb:


> Uta Bresan
> Mara Kayser
> Geschwister Hofmann
> Helene Fischer



von diesen Künstlerinnen ein Sextape wäre zwar nicht schlecht aber eher unrealisitisch.

Ich würde mir auch von anderen Damen (z.B. Bettina Cramer, Marlene Lufen, Karin Schubert, Anja Petzold, Katrin Huß, o.ä) eine Sextape wünschen, aber sehe auch dieses eher als unrealistisch an.


----------



## Darkshadows (13 März 2012)

Ein Sex-Tape von Kylie Minogue wäre ohne ende geil!


----------



## japaninja (15 März 2012)

Naja,von jelena jankovic-Pamela Grosser-Verona Pooth-Patricia Richardson und Sontje peplow sowie Barbara schöneberger !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samasaphan (16 März 2012)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Ursula Karven!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wankmaster (16 März 2012)

Angela Merkel

Kristen Stewart

Rihanna


----------



## danbastone (24 März 2012)

jeanette biedermann 
jeniffer aniston


----------



## Creek (25 März 2012)

Rihanna
Mandy Capristo
Jennifer Love Hewitt
(mit mir als männlichen Akteur natürlich)


----------



## Crash Andi (28 März 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann,Sarah Ulrich und Janina Uhse würden mich interessieren


----------



## echyves (31 März 2012)

Renee Olstead


----------



## Rebell96 (17 Apr. 2012)

Uschi Glas
mit Geilen Oma Sex


----------



## Jone (18 Apr. 2012)

Helene Fischer


----------



## runnigman (18 Apr. 2012)

Ferres
Sophia und Simone Thomalla
Biedermann
Jennifer Lopez
Michelle Hunziker
Ann Sophie Mutter
Stefanie Hertel
Rebecca Mir
Heidi Klum
Joanna Zimmer
Maite Kelly
Motzi Mabuse
Magdalena Neuner
Voon
usw.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Liebscher (19 Apr. 2012)

Magdalena Neuner
Janin Reinhardt
Yvonne Catterfeld
Annika Kipp
Jennifer Aniston
Cameron Diaz
Lindsey Vonn
Maria Sharapova


----------



## keagan77 (21 Apr. 2012)

marlene lufen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benno1971 (23 Apr. 2012)

Stefanie Hertel, Jannett Biedermann:drip:


----------



## berny (24 Apr. 2012)

Verena Wriedt


----------



## neuromancer76 (26 Apr. 2012)

Wankmaster schrieb:


> Angela Merkel
> 
> Kristen Stewart
> 
> Rihanna



LOL, aber echt!

Geile Mischung


----------



## traumfrau (6 Mai 2012)

Isabell Horn,Janina Uhse,Anette Möller,Helene Fischer! Danke PH


----------



## Ikonta520 (20 Mai 2012)

Mit Alex rietz, Marion Kracht, Uschi Glas, vorallem beim gangbang


----------



## Crash Andi (22 Mai 2012)

Camilla Renschke,Aglaia Szyszkowitz,Sarah Ulrich,Jessica Ginkel wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Coo (23 Mai 2012)

Fernanda Brandoa
Miley Cyrus
Katy Perry
Jeanette Biedermann
Charlotte Engelhardt
Lena-Meyer Landrut...uvm...


----------



## Punisher (24 Mai 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann
Franzi van Almsick
Miley Cyrus


----------



## Thommydoc (24 Mai 2012)

:thumbup:Spontan würde ich sagen:
Annemarie Warnkross
Fernanda Brandao
Nova Meierhenrich


----------



## Cedric (24 Mai 2012)

Meine bescheidenen Wünsche: Kate Beckinsale, Cindy Crawford, Julia Roberts, Emma Watson


----------



## Cedric (26 Mai 2012)

Oh, deutsche Stars! Sorry! Also Micaela Schäfer, Michelle Hunziker, Verona Poth, Diane Krüger.


----------



## yoda77 (30 Mai 2012)

rebecca mir........


----------



## sig681 (31 Mai 2012)

Die Schöneberge(r)..!!


----------



## 205205 (7 Juni 2012)

Eindeutig Jeanette Biedermann !!


----------



## Schabe55 (14 Juni 2012)

Jennifer Aniston
Shawnee Smith
Anastasia Zampounidis
Vanessa Paradis
Jana Pallaske
Kylie Minogue
Michelle Hunziker
Judith Hildebrandt aka T-Seven of Mr. President
Annemarie Warnkross
Juliette Lewis
Keira Knightley
Franzi van Almsick
Jessica Alba
Kate Moss
Sandra Nasic
Kelly Rowland
Alizee
Anna Kournikova
Susanne Bormann
Melanie Blatt
Melody Thornten
Julia Olegovna Volkova (TaTu) Aber vor ihrer Gesichts-OP!
Helen Folasade Adu - besser bekannt als= Sade


----------



## trommler (14 Juni 2012)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## David1 (15 Juni 2012)

Katrin Müller-Hohenstein 
Cascada
Katy Perry 
Lena Meyer-landrut
Britt hagedorn
Eva longoria
Lady gaga


----------



## ddk (1 Juli 2012)

britt hagedorn,heidi klum,barbara schöneberger,sylvie van der vaart,jessica alba,eva longoria,vanessa hudgens


----------



## benmaroni (2 Juli 2012)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## prosit87 (8 Juli 2012)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## pharao76 (8 Juli 2012)

Mareile Höppner und Sophia Thomalla-)


----------



## x5thw (16 Juli 2012)

Marlene Lufen
Andrea Berg
Birgit Schrowange
Kathrin Müller- Hohenstein
Nena
Ireen Sheer
Ilka Essmüller
Sonya Kraus
Ulrike von der Groeben
Maybritt Ilnner
Gundula Gause


----------



## dasmesser (17 Juli 2012)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?


 von gina lisa mit loona in hd, das wäre geil


----------



## itze (21 Juli 2012)

Victoria Justice!!!das Schnuckelchen!!!


----------



## Knuff (29 Juli 2012)

x5thw schrieb:


> Marlene Lufen
> Andrea Berg
> Birgit Schrowange
> Kathrin Müller- Hohenstein
> ...



Ich hoffe mal, ein Großteil davon ist nicht ernst gemeint... kopf99 :kotz:


----------



## viron9 (30 Juli 2012)

Von Kirsten Dunst wäre eines ganz nett. Oder auch gerne von Jenette Mccurdy, die blonde von iCarly


----------



## vdsbulli (1 Aug. 2012)

Maite Kelly die is so schön knuddelig ^^


----------



## MonkeyPower (1 Aug. 2012)

gina lisa hat jetzt noch nen zweites :-D


----------



## ulrich2 (2 Aug. 2012)

von sandy mölling bitte sehr


----------



## chris1712 (7 Aug. 2012)

karen heindrich


----------



## Tittelelli (8 Aug. 2012)

Westerwelle


----------



## kitty11 (10 Aug. 2012)

jessica alba, anna kournikowa, olsen twins


----------



## Nerofin (11 Aug. 2012)

Anna Kournikova und Avril Lavigne


----------



## discusgr (17 Aug. 2012)

Marlene Lufen
Anna Funck
Claudia von Brauchitsch
Astrid Frohloff
Birte Karalus
Anja Koebel


----------



## der_penny1 (17 Aug. 2012)

Daniela Katzenberger hat leider noch keins...
Sula Starridou (die vom Easy Musikvideo von Cro) aber auch nicht.


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Aug. 2012)

diese Umfragen nerven nur.


----------



## RoSchaffrath (19 Aug. 2012)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## trommler (19 Aug. 2012)

Trotz der vielen Vorschläge, die ja nicht schlecht sind, bleibe ich dabei, ich wünsche mir ein Sextape mit der geilen Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## NEXUS68 (19 Aug. 2012)

Natürlich von Katarina Witt und miehr:thumbup:


----------



## Stups70 (20 Aug. 2012)

Ich wünsche mir ein Sextabe von Sarah Connor und mir!


----------



## Thommsen (28 Aug. 2012)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?


 mirinda cosgrove


----------



## skatbruder (10 Sep. 2012)

Gerne von Marion Kracht


----------



## dasmesser (10 Sep. 2012)

von Sandra Ahrabian, das wäre richtig heiss:WOW:


----------



## gead (11 Sep. 2012)

susanne bormann


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2012)

Franzi van Almsick


----------



## brigitte (14 Sep. 2012)

sabine postel, senta berger, rita russek


----------



## Mkun (21 Sep. 2012)

Karen heinrich!


----------



## katerkarlo (24 Sep. 2012)

Heidi Klum und Janette Biedermann


----------



## El_Cid (25 Sep. 2012)

Nora Tschirner, find ich ineressant


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Sep. 2012)

Birgit Klaus  - viele lesbische Frauen stehen auf sie...


----------



## Lenafan98 (25 Sep. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Birgit Klaus  - viele lesbische Frauen stehen auf sie...



Dann haben Lesbische Frauen aber richtig guten Geschmack ,sie ist eine Augenweide vorallem wegen ihr schau ich mir die Sendung öfters an


----------



## chandler (25 Sep. 2012)

am besten von allen stars 
aber besonders die schöneberger


----------



## Frankman28 (26 Sep. 2012)

Magdalena Brzeska und Anna Kournikowa wären meine Favoriten


----------



## Scary (26 Sep. 2012)

Selena Gomez
Fernanda Brandao
Sarah Engels
Elisha Cuthbert
Mandy Capristo
uvm......


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Maria Menounos
Ashley Tisdale
...


----------



## thefishnr1 (27 Sep. 2012)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## driver0790 (27 Sep. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Crash Andi (28 Sep. 2012)

Ich würde am liebsten von Janina Uhse,Jessica Ginkel und Lena Gercke was ganz scharfes
sehen, man kennt sie ja leider nur begrenzt nackt. In voller Action das wäre super.


----------



## adi99 (28 Sep. 2012)

Lafee,
Ulrike Frank


----------



## obstiquas (30 Sep. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## pizzasehnde (30 Sep. 2012)

ist zwar nict deutsch aber leona lewis


----------



## imogspielen (30 Sep. 2012)

Ashley Tisdale wäre sehr heiß


----------



## elbsegler (1 Okt. 2012)

Moin,

ein Sextape von Birgit Schrowange würde ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen, genauso wie von Barbara Schöneberger.

gruß


----------



## tomte123 (1 Okt. 2012)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Gillian Anderson, rrrrrrrr


----------



## leika223 (1 Okt. 2012)

Caroline Beil, Birgit Schrowange


----------



## nasenbear1964 (1 Okt. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger
Selena Gomez
Lindsay Lohan
Yvonne Catterfeld
Ashley Tisdale
und
Miley Cyrus


----------



## schubbi78 (1 Okt. 2012)

Also Andrea Lamar würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## tk84 (2 Okt. 2012)

Daniela Katzenberger und Barbara Schöneberger!!


----------



## KaiBute (2 Okt. 2012)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Gut !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sport (3 Okt. 2012)

sportstars wie

magdalener neuner
maria risch
julia görges 
britta steffen 
alexandra popp

weil als sportlerinnen haben die kraft und ausdauer


----------



## mightymick (3 Okt. 2012)

Nazan Eckes, Andrea Kiewel, Daniela Katzenberger und Barbara Schöneberger!! :WOW:


----------



## Kalle555 (4 Okt. 2012)

Nazan Eckes von wem sonst!


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (4 Okt. 2012)

Andrea Sawatzki, Jeanette Biedermann, Sonya Kraus, Verona Poth, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Martina Hill... die Liste wäre endlos...


----------



## sims (4 Okt. 2012)

:thumbup:magdalena nener immer sexy


----------



## Cairo137 (4 Okt. 2012)

Nochmal Kim Kardashian


----------



## Phantomy (6 Okt. 2012)

Fiona Erdmann
Franziska van Almsick


----------



## Ikonta520 (7 Okt. 2012)

marion kracht


----------



## rumsel (7 Okt. 2012)

Magdalena Neuner und Franziska van Almsick


----------



## babyfacekiller (7 Okt. 2012)

nicole scherzinger wär schon sehr geil


----------



## Andinity (7 Okt. 2012)

*Lena* Meyer-Landrut :WOW:


----------



## mickel1990 (8 Okt. 2012)

Janina Uhse!


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (8 Okt. 2012)

Muss unbedingt noch Annemarie Warnkross erwähnen, ganz besonders sogar!


----------



## suade (8 Okt. 2012)

von Marlene Lufen. 

:thx:


----------



## paulchen70 (8 Okt. 2012)

Ganz klar. Maria Furtwängler. Die ist einfach heiß.


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

heidi klum :WOW:


----------



## pharao76 (10 Okt. 2012)

Katrin Bauerfeind!!!!


----------



## rovogoth (11 Okt. 2012)

von Selena Gomez und Lucy Hale am besten zusammen


----------



## dennis94 (11 Okt. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann
Barbara Schöneberger
Helene Fischer


----------



## Klark (13 Okt. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger , babsi muss her !


----------



## HunterBlade (14 Okt. 2012)

1. Emma Watson
2. Selena Gomez
3. Jennifer Morrison


----------



## MUH (15 Okt. 2012)

Andrea Petkovic


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

Johann Klum


----------



## Reggi (17 Okt. 2012)

Ruth Maria Kubitschek Uschi Glas und Petra Kusch Lück


----------



## RooKI3 (17 Okt. 2012)

Janina Uhse 
Jessica Alba


----------



## tk84 (18 Okt. 2012)

daniela katzenberger collien fernandes sarah ulrich


----------



## andygras (18 Okt. 2012)

michelle huntziker


----------



## Saint87 (18 Okt. 2012)

Amy Smart und Jordana Brewster


----------



## grofabian (19 Okt. 2012)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



sila sahin


----------



## afkk (19 Okt. 2012)

Olsen Twins , together


----------



## echyves (19 Okt. 2012)

Renee Olstead


----------



## Offensichtlich (22 Okt. 2012)

*Palina Rojinski*


----------



## cpcpcp (22 Okt. 2012)

barbara schönberger


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (22 Okt. 2012)

Uschi Glas mit Ben Becker


----------



## RooKI3 (23 Okt. 2012)

Janina Uhse 
Sarah Engels
Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2012)

Franzi van Almsick
Michelle Hunziker
Jennifer Aniston


----------



## chris1712 (26 Okt. 2012)

Katarina Witt
Franziska van Almsick 
Steffi Graf


----------



## Juschi (26 Okt. 2012)

chris1712 schrieb:


> Katarina Witt
> Franziska van Almsick
> Steffi Graf



Die ersten Beiden kann ich noch verstehen, aber Steffi Graf? 

Also ich wäre für Jessica Alba. Aber ich glaube die ist zu prüde für soetwas.


----------



## pete76 (27 Okt. 2012)

andrea sawatzki
janine kunze
sarah kuttner
charlotte engelhardt
simone thomalla
helene fischer
nazan eckes
leonore capall

und da würde es sicher noch ein dutzend anderer geben


----------



## enzisto (27 Okt. 2012)

jooo man das is ja der ammmmmer


----------



## rob01 (27 Okt. 2012)

Rachel Bilson


----------



## DynamoMaster (27 Okt. 2012)

Oh da würden mir aer echt einige Einfallen, zB.:

charlotte engelhardt
jeanette biedermann
yvonne catterfeld
anne menden
helene fischer
...


----------



## creko (27 Okt. 2012)

Super!Danke


----------



## xasatx (27 Okt. 2012)

Leighton Meester


----------



## creko (27 Okt. 2012)

sophia thomalla


----------



## Andy330ci (27 Okt. 2012)

Fernanda Brandao


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

Die junge Alizee


----------



## Reggi (30 Okt. 2012)

Uschi Glas
Petra Kusch Lück
Ruth Maria Kubitschek
Thekla Carola Wied
Mareike Armado
Anja Kruse


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

Lena Gercke


----------



## masoherrin (3 Nov. 2012)

jeanette biedermann


----------



## btr42 (3 Nov. 2012)

Fernanda Brandao


----------



## Secretsquirrel (3 Nov. 2012)

ja, die schöneberger soll sich wirklich mal nicht so zieren... und palina wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## happu (3 Nov. 2012)

Salma Hayek!


----------



## Mr24V (6 Nov. 2012)

Alizée Jacotey
Collien Fernandes


----------



## Pitron02 (8 Nov. 2012)

Yvonne Strahovski fänd ich klasse.


----------



## Bones (9 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar von Simone Simons. Und an dieser Stelle sollte jeder der sie noch nicht kennt und rothaarige Damen mag Google anschmeissen 

und die üblichen Verdächtigen
Kate Beckinsale
Cristina Scabbia
Amanda Seyfried
Avril Lavigne


----------



## glubtek (10 Nov. 2012)

Giulia Siegel


----------



## tim.rasun (10 Nov. 2012)

sarah connor


----------



## Budimon17 (12 Nov. 2012)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Jessica Alba


----------



## V3N0M (16 Nov. 2012)

Giulia Siegel
Sila Sahin
heidi klum
sarah engels
Kelly Brook
Indira Weis


----------



## pauli1708 (19 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar - Tatjana Gsell.
Die hat einen tollen Körper.


----------



## Myri4 (19 Nov. 2012)

Also Babs Schöneberger und rona Pooth wären der Hammer!


----------



## eywesstewat (22 Nov. 2012)

barbara schöneberger
collien fernandes
anastacia
daniela katzenberger
gina lisa (jetzt wo sie silikon hat)
tara von snf


----------



## Reggi (22 Nov. 2012)

uschi glas
petra kusch lück
ruth maria kubitschek
erika berger
mareike armado


----------



## wechti (25 Nov. 2012)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Tatjana ohm


----------



## fabianjo (27 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar: palina rojinski
Leider ist der Treand in Deutschland noch nicht ganz angekommen


----------



## toothsain (30 Nov. 2012)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## uggen88 (1 Dez. 2012)

desiree nick


----------



## wiesel55 (2 Dez. 2012)

von Maria Furtwängler


----------



## mscharf (3 Dez. 2012)

Anne Gesthuysen


----------



## WaLLy2k10 (7 Dez. 2012)

Emma Watson
Selena Gomez


----------



## Gothica (7 Dez. 2012)

George Clooney :drip:


----------



## HunterBlade (9 Dez. 2012)

Selena Gomez (während sie fremdgeht)
Emma Watson
Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Kellerkind1981 (10 Dez. 2012)

Lena Gercke
Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## kleinerMarius (11 Dez. 2012)

Von Britt und mir !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## walala (11 Dez. 2012)

Noneck19 schrieb:


> fernanda brandoa
> janina uhse
> nicole scherzinger
> Gülcan kamps
> fiona erdmann



genau wie oben genannte auch Lena Mayer Landrut:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Dez. 2012)

Reggi schrieb:


> uschi glas
> petra kusch lück
> ruth maria kubitschek
> erika berger
> mareike armado



Nennt mann das nich Nekrophil oder so?


----------



## krassnshit (12 Dez. 2012)

Da könnte ich eine endlose Liste schreiben...

Top Priorität hätten wahrscheinlich
Mila Kunis
Jessica Alba
Maggy Grace
Emma Stone
Natalie Portman
sämtliche Victoria's Secret Models
uvm...


----------



## karsti (14 Dez. 2012)

die liste würde lang werden... 
gäbe es dann wirklich die tapes, hätte ich leider nicht die zeit um sie alle zu sehen... :-(


----------



## Classic (14 Dez. 2012)

Hmm jetzt so direkt:

Blake Lively
Emma Stone

und natürlich: Maybrit Illner und Mareile Höppner


----------



## kevin prince (25 Dez. 2012)

fernanda brandao!
anna katharina samsel!


----------



## racki (25 Dez. 2012)

Meine Liste würde ziemlich lang sein, oben würden wohl welche wie Fernanda Brandao oder Sonya Kraus stehen.


----------



## elramon100 (27 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Sextape*

anne menden
janina uhse


----------



## Lemon39 (27 Dez. 2012)

Mein Traum wäre Andrea Sawatzki. Rote Haare und diese Haut sind mein Begehr. Nicht zuletzt jedoch diese volle voluminöse weibliche Pracht


----------



## nick1212 (28 Dez. 2012)

gute fotos


----------



## chris85 (28 Dez. 2012)

Muss auch sagen das die Liste natürlich sehr lang werden würde, aber ganz aktuell.

Jessica Alba

Magdalena Neuner

Miley Cyrus


----------



## didi33 (31 Dez. 2012)

Julia Richter,
Arzu Bazman,
Renee Olstead,
Jamie Gertz,
Pamela Grosser,
Mariella Ahrens,
Sade,
Michelle


----------



## sternlich (2 Jan. 2013)

Magdalena Neuner wäre geil


----------



## Koenner (3 Jan. 2013)

martina servatius wäre sicherlich auch grandios!


----------



## conny59 (9 Jan. 2013)

Ja , wenn es sowas geben würde ,dann würde ich gern´ ein 
Tape von Angela-Finger:drip:Erben zusammen mit Miriam Lange
sehen !!


----------



## traube (9 Jan. 2013)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Marlene Lufen mit Karen heinrichs


----------



## akku11 (9 Jan. 2013)

verona pooth
sonya kraus


----------



## celeblover5 (11 Jan. 2013)

spontan würd ich magdalena neuner oder sarah connor sagen


----------



## pizzasehnde (12 Jan. 2013)

leona lewis,nazan,
cheryl cole,audrina patridue,

ja das würde fürs erste reiche
und wie findet ihr meinen gechmak bin aber jetze neugierig auf eure antworten


----------



## Falandriel (13 Jan. 2013)

Oh man da gibts so viele. Wer mir spontfan einfällt:

Bernadette Kaspar
Katja Runiello
Jessica Alba
Daniela Katzenberger ^^


----------



## pic (13 Jan. 2013)

Sila Sahin wäre einfach super!


----------



## Tramb (14 Jan. 2013)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Nerom (14 Jan. 2013)

zur Zeit am liebsten von Emma Roberts


----------



## didi0815 (16 Jan. 2013)

Fergie von den Black ey´d peace... Stacy An Furgeson heisst sie glaub ich.


----------



## FortunaFlo (19 Jan. 2013)

Emma Watson  und Britt Hagendorn


----------



## blume50 (19 Jan. 2013)

Janina Uhse

Isabell Horn

Stefanie Hertel

Isabell Hertel


----------



## firefighter_1991 (27 Jan. 2013)

Ulrike Frank
Britt Hagedorn
Charlotte Engelhardt
Sonya Kraus


----------



## mkrobert (30 Jan. 2013)

Lena Katina ex-tatu:WOW:


----------



## carstenb112 (30 Jan. 2013)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Annemarie Warnkross
Nela Panghy-Lee
Sandra Thier
Annica Hanssen
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Michelle Hunziker
Steffi Brungs
Keira Knightley


----------



## tmadaxe (3 Feb. 2013)

warum denn nur deutsche?? Selena Gomez, wie ich sie von hinten bange und ihre geilen Glocken schööööön läuten!!!!


----------



## der Jaertner (4 Feb. 2013)

Also an deutschen Starswürde ich mir für jeden Wochentag eine anderewünschen.
Montag .........Sarah Kuttner,
Dienstag .......Janette Biedermann, 
Mittwoch .......Britt Hagedorn,
Donnerstag ...Ulrike Fink, 
Freitag ..........Madeleine Wehle, 
Sonnabend ....Muriel Baumeister,
Sonntag ........Birgit Schrowange
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fanboy (7 Feb. 2013)

Arzu Bazman


----------



## olli67 (8 Feb. 2013)

Sarah Connor
Jeannette Biedermann
Helen Hunt
Mandy Capristo
Marlene Lufen
Annika Kipp


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

rihanna oder so


----------



## olaf87 (13 Feb. 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger
Annemarie Warnkross
Katja Burkard
Heidi Klum
Frauke Ludowig
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein
Ulrike Frank


----------



## fox1337 (14 Feb. 2013)

barbara schöneberger


----------



## ursus76 (18 Feb. 2013)

Nora Tschirner.....und ich würde gerne mitspielen


----------



## bast91 (21 Feb. 2013)

.........................


----------



## ditsch (22 Feb. 2013)

Lena Meyer landrut
Jesiica Biel
Mila Kunis


----------



## Richy (2 März 2013)

Sehr schön! Danke


----------



## Stoney234 (8 März 2013)

Paula Schramm
Fernanda Brandao
Hayden Panettiere
Mila Kunis
Linda Hesse
Johanna Klum


----------



## alialu (8 März 2013)

Verona Poth


----------



## exstence (14 März 2013)

emma watson!!^^


----------



## xbnz1706 (15 März 2013)

Lena Meyer Landrut
Michelle Hunziker


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)

Laaaange Liste.  Aber mit dabei wären aktuell sicherlich Fernanda Brandao und Mila Kunis.


----------



## aldobih (18 März 2013)

mila kunis mit zooey deschanel


----------



## Agroberliner (18 März 2013)

Emma Stone
Lena Gerke
Anneke Dürkopp 
Mila Kunis


----------



## 909man (23 März 2013)

adriana lima!


----------



## MegaV80 (23 März 2013)

Verona Pooth 
Yvonne Catterfeld
Annemarie Warnkross 
Collien Fernandes


----------



## Pre_dator (24 März 2013)

Sonys Kraus & Annemarie Warnkross *__*


----------



## ridi01 (24 März 2013)

Emma Watson und Rihanna


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Heidi Klumm


----------



## Hetzer333 (28 März 2013)

*AW: Sextape*

Katarina Witt
Veronica Ferres
Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## didi33 (28 März 2013)

Arzu Bazman,
Verona Pooth,


----------



## Tom13 (28 März 2013)

am liebsten von 
-Annemarie Warnkross
-Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## adamsimon (28 März 2013)

kati,kati,kati:WOW:


----------



## Slartibartfass (29 März 2013)

Sonja Krause


----------



## Cryston (2 Apr. 2013)

Leah Remini


----------



## mikki6 (8 Apr. 2013)

spontan: Birgit Schrowange (SM), Marlene Lufen, Ilka schneider


----------



## keylex (8 Apr. 2013)

rihanna,Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## bene105 (13 Apr. 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann
Janina Uhse
Lena Meyer-Landrut (aber nur wenn sie nicht redet)

und last but not least Axel Schulz


----------



## SAW7 (13 Apr. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross :thumbup:


----------



## Ramabaum (13 Apr. 2013)

Scarlett Johannson und Penelope Cruz


----------



## subsero (19 Apr. 2013)

definitiv Jeanette Biedermann und Jasmin Wagner


----------



## quantenphysik80 (20 Apr. 2013)

wie wärs mit kaley cuoco =)


----------



## Bacchus69 (22 Apr. 2013)

Vicky Leandros


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Apr. 2013)

*Cote De Pablo:drip:*


----------



## starcum (27 Apr. 2013)

Schön wären Verona Pooth und Sonja Kraus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robbin (28 Apr. 2013)

Hallo
ich suche Karin Thaler

Berni


----------



## minor11 (2 Mai 2013)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## word (10 Mai 2013)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## niclalang (11 Mai 2013)

sandra schneiders


----------



## trommler (11 Mai 2013)

Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## Sven_Lenaist_Loves_Lena (11 Mai 2013)

Lena Meyer-Landrut, die is so cute ^^


----------



## fralindner (13 Mai 2013)

Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## Stosskraft (19 Mai 2013)

Emma Watson
Maria Sharapova


----------



## omglolrofloO (4 Juni 2013)

Es gibt vieeele, aber auf Anhieb Verona Pooth, Palina Rojinski, Kaley Cuoco und Emma Watson.


----------



## Farley Funk (8 Juni 2013)

von leonore capell, kader loth z.b.


----------



## Tigy (8 Juni 2013)

Lena Meyer-Landrut und Jeanette Biedermann.
Das wär geil.:drip:


----------



## newctr (26 Juni 2013)

Helene Fischer


----------



## deninho (27 Juni 2013)

Ganz klar, barbara schöneberger ^^


----------



## hallo123465 (27 Juni 2013)

josefine Preuß


----------



## sexybastard (27 Juni 2013)

jürgen klinsmann


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

Lena Gercke


----------



## nighty89 (3 Juli 2013)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## Pillemann (6 Juli 2013)

micaela schäfer


----------



## Scuderia_F^1 (6 Juli 2013)

- Sylvie van der Vaart
- Micaela Schäfer
- Miley Cyrus
- Sandra Ahrabian
- Lena Meyer-Landrut
- Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Juli 2013)

Ellen Page


----------



## Camacho (14 Juli 2013)

deutsche celebs:
-Annemarie warnkross
-collien fernandes
-Lena Gerke
-kristina dörfer
-doreen steinert
-tanya hewer
uvm

internat. celebs:
-miley cyrus
-megan fox !!!
-mila kunis
-eliza dushku
-hayden panettiere

uvm


----------



## MegaV80 (14 Juli 2013)

Emma Watson 
Miley cyrus 
Barbara meier 
Selena Gomez 
Bonnie Wright 
Emily Osment 
Evanna lynch 
Katy perry 
Palina rojinski

Und viele mehr


----------



## michalkaly (18 Juli 2013)

Vanessa Hudgens, Victoria Justice und Nina Dobrev


----------



## AlexCross1976 (20 Juli 2013)

Poppy Montgomery und A.J. Cook


----------



## michael_ts_lover (20 Juli 2013)

Felicitas Woll
Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## BeerLover (22 Juli 2013)

Verena Kerth


----------



## hf666 (27 Juli 2013)

Palina Rojinski!


----------



## Traveler_1961 (29 Juli 2013)

Rebecca Immanuel


----------



## Traveler_1961 (30 Juli 2013)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



charlotte engelhardt :thx:


----------



## asturmlechner (2 Aug. 2013)

Melanie Oesch


----------



## luv (4 Aug. 2013)

Sabine Lisiki
Ulrike Frank
Collien Fernandes
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Jeanette Biedermann
Barbara Schöneberger uvm.


----------



## heidel (5 Aug. 2013)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Andrea kiwel


----------



## themightymerlin (6 Aug. 2013)

Lena Landruth


----------



## dj2015 (9 Aug. 2013)

Jeanette Bidermann
Lena Meyer Landrut
Emma Watson
Miley Cyrus


----------



## monacino (9 Aug. 2013)

Mareile Höppner!


----------



## landkarte (9 Aug. 2013)

Annica Hansen, Annemarie Warnkross, Josefine Preuß


----------



## xmodder (9 Aug. 2013)

bei Annica HAnsen und Josefine Preuß schließ ich mich an! Ein Tape von Rihanna wäre aber auch schön


----------



## HoSchiMing (11 Aug. 2013)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Charlotte Engelhardt/Würdig


----------



## Robert2405at (13 Aug. 2013)

Ich weiß von wem ich keines sehen will......Angie

sonst sind es viele. ..zuviele um hier zu stehen


----------



## FootPhucker (14 Aug. 2013)

da gibts einige lol...

Rihanna
Selena Gomez
Ashley Tisdale
Victoria Justice
Vanessa Hudgens
Katy Perry
Mandy Capristo
Lena Meyer Landrut
Vida Guerra

die liste is noch sehr lang..


----------



## BossRami (15 Aug. 2013)

Katy perry


----------



## letsrock09 (17 Aug. 2013)

marlene lufen
stefanie hertel


----------



## broxo (19 Aug. 2013)

Fernanda Brandao & Michelle Hunziker


----------



## tollpatsch (21 Aug. 2013)

Claudia Roth
Guido Westerwelle
Cem Östemir


----------



## scudo (22 Aug. 2013)

tollpatsch schrieb:


> Claudia Roth
> Guido Westerwelle
> Cem Östemir



Guido versteh ich ja noch, aber Claudia ??? happy010


----------



## fighterblue (23 Aug. 2013)

sarah engels


----------



## superfan2000 (1 Sep. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Emma Watson und Selena Gomez


----------



## Tralolu (2 Sep. 2013)

Definitiv von
Annemarie Warnkross
Katy Perry
und Palina Rojinski (Die Teile muss man mal sehen....)


----------



## Westfalenpower (5 Sep. 2013)

Petra Kleinert
Andrea Kiewel
Maxi Biewer
Julia Leischik
:thumbup:


----------



## 307898X2 (6 Sep. 2013)

Westfalenpower schrieb:


> Petra Kleinert
> Andrea Kiewel
> Maxi Biewer
> Julia Leischik
> :thumbup:



Andrea und Maxi eine gute Wahl:thumbup:

und die Barbara Schöneberger mi ihren dicken hupen


----------



## hans0221 (7 Sep. 2013)

eindeutig von GÜLCAN KAMPS UND SONJA KRAUS:drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Crash Andi (8 Sep. 2013)

Ich fände Jeanette Biedermann, Lena Gerke und die Girls von GZSZ geil


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Sep. 2013)

Jena Malone :thumbup:


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Amber Heard...da sie ja bi ist würde sich da einiges anbieten. ;-)


----------



## MegaV80 (17 Sep. 2013)

Palina Rojinski 
Emma Watson 
Annemarie Warnkross 
emily osment 
Evanna Lynch 
Katy Perry 
Miley Cyrus 
Sylvie van der vaart


----------



## pfix (17 Sep. 2013)

Lena Mayer Landrut

Und ich in der Nebenrolle


----------



## alexb93 (18 Sep. 2013)

Selena Gomez


----------



## jassy00 (21 Sep. 2013)

Sylvie Van der Vaart


----------



## mcdream67 (4 Okt. 2013)

Astrid frohloff


----------



## dasoul (4 Okt. 2013)

Emma Watson
Nina Dobrev
Jessica Alba
Megan Fox

die üblichen Verdächtigen halt =)


----------



## superfan2000 (6 Okt. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## upper03 (14 Okt. 2013)

Natalia Wörner


----------



## Predator51 (17 Okt. 2013)

Selena Gomez und Emma Watson. Yammy ^^


----------



## bill1982 (13 Nov. 2013)

frau biedermann


----------



## philip (24 Nov. 2013)

Top:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Charme (27 Nov. 2013)

Selena Gomez :WOW:
Emma Watson :WOW:
Miley Cyrus :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## mmm23 (4 Dez. 2013)

Von allen heißen ollen


----------



## wamboi73 (5 Dez. 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## igge23 (6 Dez. 2013)

nicole scherzinger
Janette Bidermann


----------



## XP5100 (7 Dez. 2013)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (10 Dez. 2013)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Petric1887 (11 Dez. 2013)

Sonya Kraus!


----------



## ulrich666 (11 Dez. 2013)

vanessa blumhagen schöne hammer frau


----------



## defjam (17 Dez. 2013)

annemarie warnkorss


----------



## nicowalde (18 Dez. 2013)

collien fernandes!


----------



## ruffryder (18 Dez. 2013)

Leah Remini


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

Barbare Schöneberger !


----------



## superfan2000 (6 Jan. 2014)

Von der süßen Schauspielerin Josefine Preuss. :drip:


----------



## Sandsack (8 Jan. 2014)

Collien Fernandes zusammen mit Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## ThorstenSchneider80 (9 Jan. 2014)

Selena Gomez


----------



## harriolli81 (10 Jan. 2014)

ThorstenSchneider80 schrieb:


> Selena Gomez



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## timkev (10 Jan. 2014)

Collien Fernandes!


----------



## randogo (15 Jan. 2014)

Janine Michaelsen


----------



## eywesstewat (16 Jan. 2014)

rihanna,collien fernandes,fergie


----------



## agtgmd (16 Jan. 2014)

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## willi0815 (18 Jan. 2014)

möchte bitte:
claudia jung und alexandra hofmann
danke


----------



## gonzi_1911 (18 Jan. 2014)

Marlene Lufen
Simone Thomalla
Nazan Eckes
Helene Fischer


----------



## Robert1704 (20 Jan. 2014)

Larissa marolt
Sarah Conner


----------



## hmallo (20 Jan. 2014)

Lena Mayer-Landrut, Marie Versini


----------



## pk5 (20 Jan. 2014)

Petra Kleinert :thumbup:
ich steh auf molige


----------



## harriolli81 (26 Jan. 2014)

Jessica Parker Kennedy und Sarah Hyland


----------



## wittin (26 Jan. 2014)

Mareile Höppner, Helene Fischer


----------



## CMSES (2 Feb. 2014)

Rihanna, da kriegt man sicher was geboten


----------



## matthias351 (8 Feb. 2014)

Hinter den Namen von Radost Bokel darf man jetzt ein Häkchen setzen.
Das Video, das sie beim Sex mit ihrem Ex-Freund zeigt ist kürzlich aufgetaucht.
Und im Gegensatz zu den Playboyfotos gibts dabei Momos Mumu auch in Nahaufnahme :WOW:


----------



## 1337rat (10 Feb. 2014)

Sylvie Van der Vaart und Nazan:thumbup:


----------



## fcb71031 (11 Feb. 2014)

*Annica Hansen*
Heidi Klum
*Lena Meyer-Landrut*
Funda Vanroy
*Rebecca Mir*
Nazan Eckes 
*Janina Uhse*
Sylvie Meis
*Collien Fernandes*
Fernanda Brandao


----------



## thiphoo (17 Feb. 2014)

Julianne Moore


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Feb. 2014)

*Ellen Page mit Troian Bellisario :drip:*


----------



## corro76 (21 Feb. 2014)

yes, Leah Remini


----------



## hansdampf76 (21 Feb. 2014)

matthias351 schrieb:


> Hinter den Namen von Radost Bokel darf man jetzt ein Häkchen setzen.
> Das Video, das sie beim Sex mit ihrem Ex-Freund zeigt ist kürzlich aufgetaucht.
> Und im Gegensatz zu den Playboyfotos gibts dabei Momos Mumu auch in Nahaufnahme :WOW:



Wobei das Tape auch inner Pfeife rauchen kannst, er furzt nur rum und sie kommt nicht auf Touren... aber lustig zum anschaun ists snoopy1


----------



## maxfax88 (21 Feb. 2014)

Mit der Neubauer


----------



## SONNYBLACK (25 Feb. 2014)

Sylvie Meis, Fernanda Brandao, Sila Sahin


----------



## Eldanir (1 März 2014)

Kate Upton mit Katy Perry


----------



## chris85 (1 März 2014)

Darf man sich eigentlich schon Chloe Grace Moretz wünschen, oder ist das politisch unkorrekt? Ist doch wirklich eine richtig hübsche sexy Maus geworden die Kleine.


----------



## jombs (1 März 2014)

Stefanie Kloß wäre mal nett.


----------



## superfan2000 (2 März 2014)

Die "kleine" Josefine Preuss wäre meine Favoritin für ein Sextape. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Ramschhuber (2 März 2014)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?



Sarah Connor !


----------



## lofas (2 März 2014)

Angela Merkel


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Monika Gruber
Paul Panzer


----------



## karkamal (8 März 2014)

Collien Fernandes
Fiona Erdmann
Lena Gercke


----------



## SteveDimes (9 März 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger in ihren jungen Jahren + Miley Cyrus


----------



## bitchyalien (15 März 2014)

Tom Kaulitz


----------



## Chriz_83 (16 März 2014)

Uff, da fallen mir spontan viel zu viele ein 
Aber auf internationaler Ebene stehen bei mir Jessica Alba und Katy Perry ganz oben.
Auf nationaler Ebene sind es Jeanette Biedermann und Jennifer Weist


----------



## mcross93 (29 März 2014)

Natalie Horler!


----------



## BennyClay (5 Apr. 2014)

Sonja Kraus


----------



## erich63 (8 Apr. 2014)

Sonja kraus


----------



## romanderl (8 Apr. 2014)

und wo werden die bestehenden tapes veröffentlich?


----------



## 307898X2 (8 Apr. 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Soulsaviour (10 Apr. 2014)

Hmmm....

Könnte eine längere Liste werden

Interessant wäre da aber fernanda brandoa:thumbup:


----------



## chris85 (10 Apr. 2014)

Freida Pinto wäre heiß zu sehen.


----------



## thialfi (17 Apr. 2014)

Jennifer Knäble und sie in einer Lederhose


----------



## dibu368 (21 Apr. 2014)

Felicitas Woll
Barbara Schöneberger
Diana Amft


----------



## Corsaprofi (24 Apr. 2014)

Sandra Hengeler,Birgit Nössing und Miriam Lange


----------



## muhuuuuu (2 Mai 2014)

Katrin Huß


----------



## Barfußwanderer (4 Mai 2014)

Sarah Engels definitiv.


----------



## Hans_Pete (5 Mai 2014)

Lena Meyer-Landrut
Funda Vanroy
Lena Gercke


----------



## fkk27 (6 Mai 2014)

Rihanna. Und irgendwie ist das gar nicht so unrealistisch.


----------



## Ringalinga (7 Mai 2014)

Lena und nazan


----------



## rmavicke (7 Mai 2014)

Inka Schneider und Marlene Lufen.


----------



## GhettoJunge (8 Mai 2014)

Heidi Klum


----------



## Faya (11 Mai 2014)

Heidi Klum


----------



## m62 (12 Mai 2014)

Victoria Principal 

angeblich gibt's von ihr sogar eins ... das würd ich gern sehen


----------



## m62 (12 Mai 2014)

Victoria Principal


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

am liebsten von der lena


----------



## Max100 (17 Mai 2014)

Sonja Zietlow


----------



## milizioner (28 Mai 2014)

Helene Fischer


----------



## jiggleit (29 Mai 2014)

Palina Rojinski (!!!)


----------



## randall78 (9 Juli 2014)

bitte nicht von Oliver Kahn !!!!


----------



## infinion (9 Juli 2014)

Palina Rojinski
Emma Watson


----------



## barbosa (15 Juli 2014)

Maria Sharapova


----------



## nike93 (18 Juli 2014)

Palina Rojinski
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Juli 2014)

Ich wünsche mir Sextape`s von Mir mit Jena Malone, Jodie Foster, Eva Green,Kaley Cuoco ,Bar ,Palina,Christina Ricci,Jennet McCurdy Hilary Duff.Haylie Duff, uva,

und Natürlich

*Alyssa Milano* wen sie nicht schwanger ist


----------



## chris85 (18 Juli 2014)

Julia Scharf und Lena Meyer-Landrut bei ner lesbischen Nummer.


----------



## Rollenflitzer (18 Juli 2014)

Selbstgedreht? ;-)


----------



## chris85 (18 Juli 2014)

Haha na wer würde denn da nein sagen Live dabei zu sein?


----------



## luv (20 Juli 2014)

Kaley Couco und Kylie Minogue


----------



## Herby (26 Juli 2014)

Angela Merkel


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Juli 2014)

Von der geilen Volksmusikqueen Stefanie Hertel. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## colorclaus (30 Juli 2014)

Von welchem Star gibt es ein Saxtape ?


----------



## Lumo (1 Aug. 2014)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

Kaley Cuoco, Emma Watson und Helene Fischer


----------



## FergieLover (8 Okt. 2014)

Fergie, Emma Watson, Kaley Cuoco, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Annemarie Carpendale (Warnkross)


----------



## huetteldorfer (9 Okt. 2014)

Katy Perry und Helene Fischer


----------



## yammyamm (12 Okt. 2014)

kaley cuoco, katy perry, helene fischer, verona pooth, barbara schönebeger


----------



## monty123 (12 Okt. 2014)

jeanette natürlich


----------



## schleicher (6 Juli 2015)

also ich würde gerne mal von birte karalus und britt hagedorn mal ein video sehen die sind einfach heiß


----------



## ChrisPolo (14 Juli 2015)

Lena Gercke
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Helene Fischer

:thumbup:


----------



## Michael Schmidt (16 Juli 2015)

Helene Fischer


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Gibt zu viele, aber auf jedefall jeannette biedermann


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Gibt zu viele


----------



## redbeard (10 Okt. 2015)

colorclaus schrieb:


> Von welchem Star gibt es ein Saxtape ?



Candy Dulfer z.B.


----------



## tonastar (30 Okt. 2015)

Lena Meyer-Landrut
Lena Gercke 
Mandy Graff
:WOW:


----------



## CelebsInHeelsx (31 Okt. 2015)

Ruth Moschner
Sophia Thomalla
Sonya Kraus
Fernanda Brandao
Gülcan Kamps

usw...


----------



## Baustert Paul (31 Okt. 2015)

Von allen schönen Sängerinnen,Moderatorinnern und Schauspielerinnen.Bei den Sängerinnen allen voraus Helene Fischer,Rosanna Rocci,Anita & Alexandra Hofmann,Claudia Jung,Kristina Bach,Andrea Berg,Francine Jordi,Stefanie Hertel,Michelle (Tanja Hewer),Ireen Sheer,Vicky Leandros,Gaby Baginsky,Uta Bresan,Mara Kayser,Tina York,Mary Roos,Ingrid Peters,Alexandra Lexer,Maria Voskania,Melanie Oesch ,Astrid Wirtenberger,Nicole Seibert,Monika Martin,Inka Bause,Isabel Varell,Kim Fisher,Linda Hesse,Birgit Langer, Michaela Zondler,Laura Wilde,Iris Griens,Natasja MarinkovicGaby Albrecht,Ella Endlich,Anna Maria Zimmermann,Marianne Rosenberg,Juliane Werding,Susan Ebrahimi,Allessa,Paolma Madeline Willers,Melanie Payer,Schwesterherz,Wencke Myhre,Bianca App, Carla Scheithe,Beatrice Egli,Jeanette Biedermann,Sarah Connor,Sandy Mölling,Danna Winner, Sarah-Stephanie,Simone Stelzer.


----------



## FischerFan (31 Okt. 2015)

Baustert Paul schrieb:


> fq



Das klingt ja dann eher nach einem GangBang 

Ich, als Frau, würde eines von Ian Somerhalder dankend in Empfang nehmen. Ggf noch von Brad Pitt zu "Troja" Zeiten.


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Charlotte Engelhardt
Verona Pooth
Sonya Kraus
Jeannette Biedermann
Helene Fischer
Susan Sideropoulos
Lena Meyer-Landrot
Ruth Moschner
Nela Lee
Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Saurier (25 Dez. 2015)

Lena Gercke 
Lena MeyerLandrut
Stefanie Hertel


----------



## tvgirlslover (27 Dez. 2015)

Miriam Lange
Andrea Kiewel
Andrea Kathrin Loewig


----------



## Scuderia_F^1 (27 Dez. 2015)

Linda Zervakis
Alena Gerber
Lena Gercke
Lena Meyer Landrut
Helene Fischer
Verona Pooth
Jeannine Michaelsen
Sophia Thomalla
Sylvie Meis/van der Vaart
Sila Sahin
Miley Cyrus
Jennifer Lawrence
Palina Rojinski
Sissi Fahrenschon
Mandy Capristo
Sarah Connor


----------



## michaelboeing737 (29 Dez. 2015)

National: 
Jeanette Biedermann,
Helene Fischer,
Ruth Moschner.

International: 
Debby Ryan :drip:,
Avril Lavigne,
Jennette McCurdy mit Ariana Grande.


----------



## 5799stefan (31 Dez. 2015)

Lena Meyer Landrut
Helene Fischer
Sophia Thomalla
Sylvie Meis
Sila Sahin
Jennifer Lawrence
Palina Rojinski
Mandy Capristo
Ariana Grande 
Taylor Swift


----------



## Nekrathaal (11 Jan. 2016)

Sonya Kraus
Andrea Kaiser
Helene Fischer


----------



## dcmer (15 Jan. 2016)

Lena Meyer-Landruht
Yvonne Pferrer
Rebecca Mir
Janina Uhse


----------



## mario55 (21 Jan. 2016)

Stefanie Hertel, Antonia aus Tirol


----------



## 5799stefan (23 Jan. 2016)

Helene Fischer und Ella Endlich


----------



## paparazzi (24 Jan. 2016)

Lexy Panterra
Cheryl Cole
Margot Robbie
Nicole Scherzinger
Maitland Ward
Charisma Carpenter 
Rihanna
Katy Perry


----------



## Herbert123 (16 März 2016)

Miriam Pede,
Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## alpaslan (20 März 2016)

Beatrice Egli, Kathi Witt, Julia Koschitz


----------



## syriaplanum (27 März 2016)

Lena Gercke
Lena Meyer Landrut 
aber auch Annett Möller würde ich gerne mal in Aktion sehen


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Verena Wriedt!


----------



## Baustert Paul (19 Juli 2016)

1) Helene Fischer
2) Rosanna Rocci
3) Francine Jordi
Und Noch Viele Andere Mehr:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## xaster (19 Juli 2016)

Palina Rojinski, ganz klar!


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Juli 2016)

von einigen von Euch mit eurer Gummipuppe


----------



## popeye79 (20 Juli 2016)

Maxi Biewer, Miriam Lange, Angela Finger-Erben, Saskia Naumann, Birgit von Benzel, Annett Möller, Susann Schumacher, Elena Bruhn, Nazan Eckes, Alina Merkau, Annika Kipp, Bettina Cramer, und noch viele mehr


----------



## Hackmann (27 Juli 2016)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Strawfoot (29 Juli 2016)

Eva Habermann


----------



## superfan2000 (4 Aug. 2016)

Von den hübschen Sängerinnen Stefanie Hertel und der Andrea Jürgens.:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## maggi77 (8 Aug. 2016)

Verona Pooth (ohne Franjo)

Sohia Thomalla


----------



## Mytak (13 Aug. 2016)

Lena G.


----------



## Enti (15 Aug. 2016)

Gemma Arterton


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Alicia Keys


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

oder Palina Rojinski


----------



## Skype (2 Dez. 2016)

Jessica Alba XD


----------



## 5799stefan (4 Dez. 2016)

Helene Fischer


----------



## berrylol (9 Dez. 2016)

Ariel Winter <3


----------



## Chris035 (17 Juni 2017)

Larissa Marolt
Sarah Engels
Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## thechecker87 (19 Jan. 2018)

ganz klar Kristen Stewart


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Jan. 2018)

thechecker87 schrieb:


> ganz klar Kristen Stewart



von Dir mit Deiner Gummipuppe:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## grofabian (28 Jan. 2018)

Valentina Pahde
CHEYENNE PAHDE
Franziska Benz


----------



## Michi1973 (14 Feb. 2018)

Ursula Buschhorn
Jeanine Michaelsen


----------



## Dv1p3r (28 März 2018)

selena gomez


----------



## Noonius (1 Mai 2018)

Mariah Carey


----------



## coco.e (2 Mai 2018)

weelie schrieb:


> Von welchem deutschen Star würdet ihr gern ein Sextape sehen?


ich würde sehr gerne Marlene Lufen beim Sex sehen - viel mehr würde ich Sie eigentlich gerne beim Sex erleben......
hoffen tue ich erstmal auf Nacktfotos (Brust und Scham), oder dass Sie endlich ein Playboy-Angebot wahrnimmt.....
Ob Sie Sich komplett rassiert????
Was denkt Ihr. Ich liebe Schamhaare!!!!!


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Steffi Graf


----------



## Tittelelli (21 Juni 2018)

coco.e schrieb:


> ich würde sehr gerne Marlene Lufen beim Sex sehen - viel mehr würde ich Sie eigentlich gerne beim Sex erleben......
> hoffen tue ich erstmal auf Nacktfotos (Brust und Scham), oder dass Sie endlich ein Playboy-Angebot wahrnimmt.....
> Ob Sie Sich komplett rassiert????
> Was denkt Ihr. Ich liebe Schamhaare!!!!!



aber sonst kannst Du noch alles essen?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Feanor (7 Juli 2018)

Andrea Sawatzki, Beatrice Egli, Susanne Langhans. Schätze, die drei gehen gut ab


----------



## zülli (7 Juli 2018)

Marlene Lufen und Alina Merkau


----------



## Baustert Paul (8 Juli 2018)

Baustert Paul schrieb:


> 1) Helene Fischer
> 2) Rosanna Rocci
> 3) Simone Stelzer
> 4) Francine Jordi


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Juli 2018)

von einigen von Euch mit der Gummipuppe


----------



## superfan2000 (26 Juli 2018)

Am liebsten wäre mir die bildhübsche Stefanie Hertel. Allein ihre geilen Titten sind ein echter Männertraum.


----------



## u111344 (26 Juli 2018)

Helene Fischer
Rita Ora 
Llily Becker
Vanessa May 
Angela Finger-Erben
Alina Merkau
Jeanine Michaelsen 
Caroline Kebekus
Charlotte Engelhardt 

Das sollte erstmal reichen


----------



## taurus79 (28 Juli 2018)

u111344 schrieb:


> Helene Fischer
> Rita Ora
> Llily Becker
> Vanessa May
> ...



Wird wohl ein Mehrteiler...


----------



## aceton (29 Juli 2018)

Gaby Dohm vor 20 Jahren


----------



## ultrabrutale (25 Nov. 2018)

ganz klar Palina Rojinski


----------



## ultrabrutale (25 Nov. 2018)

und Barbara Schöneberger ist bestimmt auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## xtothez123 (21 März 2019)

Lena Meyer Landrut, hands down!


----------



## Scoty (22 März 2019)

Jeannette Biedermann oder Sylvie Meis.


----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

Scoty schrieb:


> Jeannette Biedermann oder Sylvie Meis.



Sylvie Meis wäre auch mein Favorit.


----------



## 307898X2 (3 Juni 2019)

Jackie Cruz


----------



## Tittelelli (4 Juni 2019)

von vielen von hier mit ihrer Gummipuppe


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Lisa Marie Koroll und Lea Van Acken.


----------



## Markus 19 (17 Aug. 2019)

Janina Uhse
Fernanda brandao und 
Valentina Pahde


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Aug. 2019)

Markus 19 schrieb:


> Janina Uhse
> Fernanda brandao und
> Valentina Pahde



von Dir mit Deiner Gummipuppe, wird bestimmt lustig :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## nobodyiandi (28 März 2021)

Michele Hunziger


----------



## Hstreet (28 März 2021)

Ganz Klar Helga Beimer !!!! :WOW::WOW:


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

Sarah Lombardi


----------



## maximaxi66 (9 Nov. 2021)

Viviane Geppert und Lena Gercke


----------



## Johnny Schmidt (11 Dez. 2021)

Julia Roberts, Uma Thurman.....am liebsten schon vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Hayley Atwell oder Gal Gadot


----------



## Elfman (11 Juni 2022)

von welchen ich mir KEIN Sextape wünsche:
Scarlett Johansson, Gal Gadot, Jodie Foster, Melissa Joan Hart.

Und aus Gründen: Anke Engelke.


----------



## Glamour Girl (11 Juni 2022)

Alica Schmidt und Viviane Geppert.

Miteinander.

Und keinesfalls mit dem Freund von Alica Schmidt, der aussieht wie der kleine Bruder von Mario Götze.

Ob Viviane Geppert bemannt ist, und wie der aussieht, weiß ich nicht, er würde aber sicherlich auch nur stören.

Also nur die beiden miteinander.

:thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (11 Juni 2022)

Ihr seit doch alle krank und verklemmt


----------



## Death Row (11 Juni 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Alica Schmidt und Viviane Geppert.
> 
> Miteinander.



Die Frage, die mich umtreibt: kennen sich die beiden vielleicht sogar?


----------



## Buster (11 Juni 2022)

Ina Dietz

Ricarda M 

Desiree Nick


----------



## Glamour Girl (12 Juni 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Die Frage, die mich umtreibt: kennen sich die beiden vielleicht sogar?



Du meinst, weil sie möglicherweise den gleichen Friseur haben ... ?


----------



## Harrison70 (12 Juni 2022)

Och, da würden mir so einige einfallen. 
Ich beschränke mich jetzt mal auf Jasmin Wagner und Jeanette Biedermann.


----------



## Death Row (12 Juni 2022)

Ach wo ich doch grad mal hier bin 


Valentina Pahde und Cheyenne Pahde (natürlich *NICHT *zusammen)
Alexandra Fonsatti
Kristen Stewart
Vanessa Mai


----------



## JackEJ (15 Juni 2022)

Da würde ich vieles nehmen. Aber Barbara Schöneberger von ca. 2005 - das wäre das Highlight. Als sie noch jung und knackig war. Herrlich frivol sein kann sie ja damals wie heute, da geht's sicher auch ganz gut ab.


----------



## ginko (15 Juni 2022)

kann mich nicht entscheiden, gäbe einfach zu viele :-D


----------



## weeke2004 (15 Juni 2022)

Rosanna Rocci
Lilian Klebow
Anja Nejjarri


----------



## Martini Crosini (15 Juni 2022)

Vanessa Blumenhagen 
Barbara Schöneberger
Mareile Höppner 
Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Martini Crosini schrieb:


> Vanessa Blumenhagen
> Barbara Schöneberger
> Mareile Höppner
> Charlotte Engelhardt


Unterschreib ich alle! Aber Engelhardt bitte optisch eher "von früher"


----------



## Martini Crosini (8 Juli 2022)

superman666 schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich alle! Aber Engelhardt bitte optisch eher "von früher"


Stimmt , da war Sie auf jeden Fall optisch noch eine Klasse besser - Sido hat Ihr nicht gut getan


----------



## Naddi (8 Juli 2022)

Sandy Mölling
oder gleich die ganzen No Angels


----------



## weeke2004 (8 Juli 2022)

Rosanna Rocci
Helene Fischer
Verona Feldbusch
Lilian Klebow


----------



## Baustert Paul (14 Juli 2022)

*1) Helene Fischer
2) Anita Hofmann
3) Alexandra Hofmann 
4) Francine Jordi
5) Stefanie Hertel
6) Rosanna Rocci
7) Simone Stelzer
8)Tanja Hewer (Michelle)
9) Claudia Jung
10) Andrea Berg
11) Vanessa Mai
12) Vanessa Blumhagen
13) Steffi Brungs
14) Katja Burkard
15) Angela Braun
16) Nazan Eckes
17) Britt Hagedorn
18) Jana Azizi
19) Kristina Bach
20) Sonia Araujo*


----------



## genmi (31 Juli 2022)

1. Robin Tunney
2. Anna Torv
3. Hayley Atwell
4. Eva Green


----------



## ajm75 (31 Juli 2022)

Marlene Lufen
Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## celebczj83 (31 Juli 2022)

Jennifer Lopez
Marlene Lufen
Mareile Höppner
Sophia Thomalla
Sarah Connor


----------



## Buster (1 Aug. 2022)

hehe,meine Dolly,würd mal gern sehen,wie die in Reallife Sex hat


----------



## krauschris (4 Aug. 2022)

Sylvie Meis im Duett mit Lilly Becker. Die beiden sind ja Best Buddies...da spräche ja nichts dagegen, wenn man sich da miteinander vergnügt


----------



## christian66 (3 Sep. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger
Annette Frier
Enie van de Meiklokjes
Gesine Cukrowski
Dr Heide Rezepa-Zabel
Anke Engelke
Caroline Peters
Carolin Kebekus
Kristina Sprenger
Katharina Strasse
Liliane Klebow
Meike Droste
Lina van de Mars
Maria Furtwängler
Monica Weinzettl
Nora Waldstätten
Ulrike Folkerts
Veronica Ferres
Verona Pooth
Ursula Strauss


----------



## anna020491 (3 Sep. 2022)

nelly22 schrieb:


> Christina Milian
> Megan Fox
> jessica alba
> Ciara
> ...


reltaiv viele deutsche dabei 😂


----------



## Buster (4 Sep. 2022)

congo64 schrieb:


> *AW: Sextape*
> 
> 
> 
> rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3


*lol*


----------



## Hurlewutz (10 Sep. 2022)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Ihr seit doch alle krank und verklemmt


"seit" bitte mit "d". In der Schule nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Der Troll ist doch schon Schnee von gestern.


----------



## japaninja (11 Sep. 2022)

Sextabe von: 
National:
Silke Poop
Barbara Schöneberger 
Ruth Moschner 
Verona Pooth 
Susan Link 
Wolke Hegenbarth 
Maxi Biewer 
Sibille Waury 
Franziska van Almsick
Johanna Schulz 
Mimi Fiedler 
Valeria Scalabrino (Unter Uns) 
Claudelle Deckert 
______________________
International:
Lucy Lawless 
Severina (Kroatien) 
Laura Prepon 
Sophie Marceau 
Jelena Janković 
Martina Hingis 
Paris Hilten 
Jannette Mccurdy
Irina Slutzkaya 
Sarah Silverman 
Candace Cameron


----------



## Hingiscumer (14 Sep. 2022)

Yvonne Willicks, Anna Planken, Evelin König


----------



## chris040683 (21 Sep. 2022)

Susan Link (very hard!!!)


----------



## Didi02 (22 Sep. 2022)

Susanne Steiger (Bares für Rares) 
Katja Burkard 
Nazan Eckes
Palina Rojinski
Annalena Baerbock


----------



## Hstreet (25 Sep. 2022)

Helga Federsen


----------



## chris040683 (30 Sep. 2022)

Anna Planken (Susan Link-Ersatz)


----------



## Dilbert (31 Okt. 2022)

Petra Gerster
Birgit Schrowange
Caroline Beil
Annika Lau
Marlene Lufen
Karen Heinrichs
Susan Link
Katja Burkard
Claudia Kleinert
Anja Heyde
Patricia Küll
Maybrit Illner
Katarina Barley
Kim Fisher
Sarah Wiener
Königin Maxima
Heike Makatsch


----------



## snoopyle2001 (1 Nov. 2022)

Hstreet schrieb:


> Helga Federsen


aber nur mit Dieter Hallervorden


----------



## steganos (Heute um 09:37)

Ina Dietz und Susan Link - Blonde Milfs 
Sylvie Meis - Mach mir das Loch im Käse
Maxi Biewer - Ü50 sucht jungen Hengst

International
Georgina (freundin von Ronaldo) 
Natalie Portman


----------



## antonkirmeskerl2 (Heute um 18:12)

steganos schrieb:


> Ina Dietz und Susan Link - Blonde Milfs
> Sylvie Meis - Mach mir das Loch im Käse
> Maxi Biewer - Ü50 sucht jungen Hengst
> 
> ...


Ina würde ich auch ohne Tape nehmen


----------



## der4te (Heute um 18:16)

Die jungen, süßen Sportmoderatorinnen: Amelie Stiefvatter, Lea Wagner, Lena Kesting


----------

